# Herr der Ringe Online - Es könnte so gut sein!



## huladai (22. August 2009)

Liebe HdRo Community.

Zuerst einmal ein großes Lob an das Spiel. Grafik, Performance, Rollenspielgefühl, Quests etc. etc. das ist wirklich alles sehr gut gelungen.

Und dennoch ist mein Account schnell wieder gekündigt worden.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist. 
Warum reagiert mein Charakter erst mit 1-3 (!) Sekunden Verspätung? Das nimmt 1. das Gefühl, wirklich aktiv was zu machen können und 2. Spaß! Ich finde das müsste einfach nicht sein. Viele Spiele zeigen, wies besser gehen könnte. Man darf auch mal abgucken! 

Außerdem verhindert das, wirklich mal schnell auf spezifische Sachen reagieren zu können. 

Beispiel: Der Barde zieht Aggro. Der Tank versucht so schnell wie möglich diese wiederzuerlangen... nur leider reagiert sein Charakter einfach zu spät.


Mein zweiter großer Kritikpunkt ist das Tugendensystem. Worin liegt der Sinn zigtausende von mobs zu töten, nur um diese Tugenden zu bekommen? Wirklich "herausfordernde Taten" wären hier viel angebrachter. Stupides Farmen macht keinen Spaß. Ich habe in noch keinem anderen mmorpg soviel Farmaufwand gesehen.

Nochmal, das Spiel ist im großen und Ganzen wirklich gut... aber diese kleinen Dinge bringen mich tatsächlich dazu, das Spiel ins Regal zu stellen. Sobald ich kämpfen muss ärgere ich mich über das Kampfsystem.

Und der level Fluss wird durch ständiges Tugenden Farmen unterbrochen.

Schade!


----------



## GS_Shrek (22. August 2009)

Verzögerung beim kämpfen? Nunja eine Aktion muss auch abgeschlossen werden um die nächste zu starten, finde ich eigentlich logisch... Ich finde das Kampfsystem ganz interessant, man muss halt noch etwas mehr beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja zu den Tugenden. Finde es auch nicht 100% gut gelungen, aber es soll ja schon Arbeit dahinterstecken um diese Titel und deren Belohnungen zu bekommen. Aber finde da mal eine bessere Idee...

Gruss Shrek


----------



## Liwanu (22. August 2009)

Ja ich stimme dir zu. Das kampfsystem ist nicht der knaller. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran - immerhin ist das Spiel ruhiger ausgelegt und man hat nicht soviel stress

Tugenden hasse ich ebenfalls, deshalb erledige ich diese auch immer in Gruppen. Einige Tugenden erledigen sich von alleine während man spielt.

Aber das waren bei mir keine Gründe aufzuhören.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (22. August 2009)

Ich denke, über das Kampfsystem lässt sich streiten. Ist alles irgendwo eine Sache der Gewöhnung.
Es ist in der Tat so, dass HdRO weniger stresst. Alles ist viel ruhiger - auf Dauer einfach zu ruhig. So wunderschön ich die Grafik bis heute finde, so toll die Quests ausgearbeitet sind....es fehlt einfach etwas, dass mich dauerhaft binden kann. Die Jagd nach Tugenden hatte ich irgendwann aufgegeben. Irgendwann wirkt das demotivierend und das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Games sein. Doch was mache ich statt dessen? Die Langzeitmotivation fehlt mir hier leider. :-(
Aber am allermeisten genervt hat mich generel die Gruppensuche. Ich war teilweise einen ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt, um überhaupt für EINE EINZIGE Quest eine Gruppe zu finden. Klar macht man nebenher andere Quests weiter, aber irgendwann nervt es, wenn man zich Gruppenquests aufgeben oder auf Eis legen muss, bis man selbst vom LVL her so weit ist, diese alleine zu bewältigen. An mancher Gruppenquest sass ich wirklich TAGE, aufgrund der fehlenden Mitspieler für eine ordentliche Gruppe. Es ist einfach zu wenig los.
Die Grafik schlägt andere Spiele dieser Art um Längen - nirgends hat es mir bisher so viel Spass gemacht, einfach nur die Gegend zu erkunden. Leider fehlt mir persönlich die Langzeitmotivation und Abwechslung.


----------



## Squizzel (22. August 2009)

Ja das Kampfsystem ist für mein Empfinden grottig. Müßte ich mich für ein einziges MMO entscheiden, dann würde meine Wahl wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf Lotro fallen. Aber zum Glück ist man nicht dazu gezwungen nur ein Spiel zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (22. August 2009)

Genau meine meinung,es gibt ja noch mehr spiele...ich habe meine kundi und meine bardin auf 60,neue twinks fange ich auch nicht mehr an,habe das lt abo und melde mich nur noch 1-2 mal die woche für raids an..weil mit den richtigen leuten,ist so ein run ne lustige sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (22. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist.
> Warum reagiert mein Charakter erst mit 1-3 (!) Sekunden Verspätung? Das nimmt 1. das Gefühl, wirklich aktiv was zu machen können und 2. Spaß! Ich finde das müsste einfach nicht sein. Viele Spiele zeigen, wies besser gehen könnte. Man darf auch mal abgucken!
> 
> Außerdem verhindert das, wirklich mal schnell auf spezifische Sachen reagieren zu können.



Aha,
erzähl doch mal :-) Welches Spiel meisnt du zum Beispiel? Bei Wow reagiert der Magier z.b sofor und haut mit  Sekunden Castzeit seinen Feuerball raus :-) Der Krieger hat gerade seinen Kampfschrei oder wie das heißt benutzt und hat leider auch leider nun einen CD drauf der ihm das sofortige reagieren natürlich unmöglich macht. 

Zum Kampfsystem gibt es hier auch einen Beitrag, hab nur wenig Lust den jetzt zu suchen. Sinngemäß steht aber da was sich andere Spiele haben einfallen lassen, um den Eindruck zu hinterlassen der Char reagiert sofort. Auch bei Herr der Ringe gibt es einige Spontanaktionen, aber auch beim Klassenprimus gibt es eben unzählige Beispiele das die Aktion keine Sofortaktion ist. 
Alles eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Aber gut jedem das seine, mir gefällts. Es hat eine Zeit gedauert sich daran zu gewöhnen und den Gedanken zu verdrängen: Warum macht der das nicht sofort? 
Allerdings macht der das sofort, wenn ich nichts anderes vorher schon gewählt habe. Das ist bei anderen Spielen nämlich anders, da kannst du die neue Funktion erst nach einem globalen CD wählen, bei HDRO eben nicht, aber es wird erst ausgeführt wenn die andere Aktion absgschlossen ist, wie bei allen anderen Spielen auch :-) Oder? 

Was spielst du stattdessen?

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Telkir (22. August 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, ist das Kampfsystem ruhiger. Da man Fähigkeiten nicht sofort startet, sondern erst zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt, kommt bei Anfängern immer wieder das Gefühl von "das System reagiert träge" oder "es lagt auf". Hat man sich einmal daran gewöhnt, dann kann man den langsameren Spielstil durchaus genießen.

Andere Spiele machen es leider nicht immer besser. Mir fällt hier nur WoW und DAOC ein, wo ich das Gefühl hatte, dass meine Handlungen direkt in der Spielwelt passieren. Alle anderen Spiele haben teils unangehme Verzögerungen (schlimmstes Beispiel für mich ist hier Warhammer, auch wenn es da etwas besser geworden ist).

Was das Tugendsystem angeht, so gefällt mir die Idee einen anderen Skillsystems durchaus und wenn man sich auf einen Charakter fokusiert, dann ist es durchaus möglich, alle Tugenden zu erhalten. Wenn man dazu noch die Welt erkundet und auch mal abseits von Quests und Laufruten durch die Gegend forscht, dann hat man selbst bei den "töte XXX davon"-Quests keine großen Probleme.
Mir gefällt das System, nur wünschte ich mir hier mehr Abwechslung. Wahrscheinlich entspricht es aber nicht mehr dem zeitgeist moderner MMOs und MMO-Spieler, dass man "viel" Zeit in einen Avatar investiert, sondern lieber mal alles sehen will.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass bei vielen Twinks das nochmalige "Erfarmen" der Tugenden nervig werden kann.
Da ich aber erst einen zweiten Charakter anfannge und diesen etwas abseits "normaler" Fortschrittsregeln spiele, werde ich wohl auch in Zukunft das Skillsystem mögen.


----------



## Elrigh (22. August 2009)

Das Kampfsystem ist nicht schlecht, man muss es nur durchschaut haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Anfang hab ich mich auch gewundert und geärgert. Mittlerweile habe ich es echt schätzen gelernt. 

Das Kampfsystem ermöglicht es einem, eine Aktion auszulösen und die nachfolgende Aktion schon vorzubereiten. Dabei kann ich meinen derzeitigen Gegner abwählen und einen anderen Gegner oder Verbündeten wählen, um die zweite Aktion festzusetzen. Während noch die erste Aktion läuft, kann ich wieder auf einen anderen Kampfteilnehmer umswitchen und sobald die erste Aktion abgeschlossen ist und die zweite Aktion beginnt eine dritte Aktion auslösen.
Die Kämpfe werden dadurch viel taktischer als in anderen Spielen und manche Aktionen wären gar nicht möglich ohne Verzögerung

Beispiel: 
Mein Hauptmann führt einen Doppelschlag aus, der ziemlich lange dauert, weil er ja zwei Mal zuschlägt, statt einmal. Ich kann das nicht abbrechen, aber einer meiner Gefährten ist mit seiner Moral bedrohlich am Ende, während der Barde zwar noch Moral hat, aber einen Add auf sich. Während der Doppelschlag läuft wähle ich meinen Gegner ab, wähle den Gefährten mit niedriger Moral, und klicke einen Heilspruch an. Dann wähle ich den Barden an, warte bis der gestrichelte Rahmen um den Heilspruch durchgehend grün wird und löse einen "Aggro-ziehen" Schrei aus.
Während nun der Heilspruch läuft und das "Aggro-Ziehen" geplant ist, wähle ich das Add des Barden aus. Ist der Heilspruch durch und das "Aggro-ziehen" läuft an, merke ich schon mal meinen stärksten Hieb vor, damit ich die Aggro vom Gegner auch behalte.

Beispiel 2:
Meine Jägerin schießt einen Feind mit dem Blutungspfeil an, der ja gleichzeitig verlangsamt. Unaufgefordert kommen zwei weitere Adds mit. (Idealerweise nehmen wir mal an, es sein ein Tier und ein Humanoider). Während die noch auf mich zulaufen wähle ich den angeschossenen Feind ab, wähle den Humanoiden, löse Bards Pfeil aus (Furcht) den sie auch sofort anfängt zu wirken, wähle das Tier an und merke meinen Furchtschrei für Tiere aus und switche wieder auf den angeschossenen Feind.
Während der Humanoide mit Bards Pfeil-Fear herumrennt und der Schrei das Tier feart bin ich schon dabei meinen nächsten Schuß gegen den ersten Feind vorzumerken.

Das ist etwas umständlich zu beschreiben und es hat immerhin einen Monat gedauert, bis ichs gerafft hatte, welche Möglichkeiten mir das System bietet. Aber gerade in niedrigeren Leveln, wo man nur wenig Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung hat kann es auch mich immer noch etwas nerven, ich hab meine Rotation und meist passiert nix unvorhergesehenes, bei dem ich die Möglichkeiten des Systems wirklich nutzen müsste. Aber in ettlichen 60er Inis war ich schon froh immer einen Schritt voraus planen zu können.


----------



## huladai (22. August 2009)

Ich kann eure Argumente mit dem Vorausplanen von Aktionen durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber gerade das ist es was die Sponanität einschränkt. Ich führe die und die Aktion gerade durch oder "werde sie gleich durchführen" (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und etwas unerwartetes passiert. Demnach ist die Aktion, die mein Charakter "gleich" durchführen wird doch nicht das, was ich gerne tun würde. Nun muss ich aber diese Aktion abwarten, um dann die nächst "in Auftrag zu geben". Das dauert einfach ewig...

Und wie gesagt, klar, man kann vorausplanen, aber irgendwie wirkt das Kampfsystem einfach zu träge. 

Scheinbar gehen hier die Meinungen und Empfindungen einfach auseinander. Mir persönlich dauert das einfach zu lange. 

Wenn ich in WoW (ja ich nenns beim Namen, bitte mich nicht deshalb gleich als wow fanboy abstempeln, was hier leider doch des öfteren vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine Aktion durchführe, dann habe ich halt den 1.5 Sekunden global cooldown.
Aber dann SEH ich wenigstens, dass das so ist! in HdRo gibts da meiner Erfahrung nach nichts, was man erkennen könnte, es ist einfach irgendwann die nächste Aktion möglich. Gerade zum Zauberunterbrechen ist das reines Glücksspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (22. August 2009)

@Gustav Ganz:

Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ein Video zu machen in dem ich auf schön hoher Quallität WoW parallel zu Lotro laufen lassen um den direkten Vergleich zu zeigen. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das dann doch zu viel Arbeit nur um einfach Recht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WoW läuft es folgendermaßen ab:

klick -> Aktion
Global Cooldown
klick -> Aktion
Global Cooldown

In Lotro jedoch:

klick --> gelber Rand --> grüner Rand ------------> Aktion
......................................klick --> gelber Rand --> grüner Rand --> Aktion

Der große aber entscheidene Unterschied ist, dass in WoW sofort etwas geschiet, wenn ich eine Taste drücke. Der Feuerball mag beim Magier nicht sofort kommen, aber er fängt augenblicklich an zu casten.

In WoW gibt es einfach nur einen Global Cooldown, der 1-1,5 Sekunden dauert. So brauche ich gerade mal 3s mit meinem Krieger um 3 Treffer zu landen:

Schildschlag + 1,5s + Rache + 1,5s + Verwüsten

Für eine vergleichbare Kombination: Lücke Erzwingen + Vergeltung + Übermannen brauche ich 5-6 Sekunden.


----------



## Bambamhole (22. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist.
> Warum reagiert mein Charakter erst mit 1-3 (!) Sekunden Verspätung? Das nimmt 1. das Gefühl, wirklich aktiv was zu machen können und 2. Spaß! Ich finde das müsste einfach nicht sein. Viele Spiele zeigen, wies besser gehen könnte. Man darf auch mal abgucken!
> 
> Außerdem verhindert das, wirklich mal schnell auf spezifische Sachen reagieren zu können.
> ...



Das haste in Wow genauso mitm Global Cooldown (schätze du vergleichst es damit)


----------



## Gustav Gans (22. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> @Gustav Ganz:
> 
> Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ein Video zu machen in dem ich auf schön hoher Quallität WoW parallel zu Lotro laufen lassen um den direkten Vergleich zu zeigen. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das dann doch zu viel Arbeit nur um einfach Recht zu haben
> 
> ...



Dann würdest du überrascht sein :-) denn


> In WoW läuft es folgendermaßen ab:
> 
> klick -> Aktion
> Global Cooldown
> ...



so läuft es nicht ab, nur bei Spontanzaubern ist dein Beispiel richtig. Dies sind aber je nach Klasse nur wenige. Meist benötigt jede Aktion in Wow 1,5 bis 6 Sekunden.



> Der große aber entscheidene Unterschied ist, dass in WoW sofort etwas geschiet, wenn ich eine Taste drücke. Der Feuerball mag beim Magier nicht sofort kommen, aber er fängt augenblicklich an zu casten.



Was du hier auch zugibst. Wenn du in HDRO die Aktion erst drückst wenn die andere abgeschlossen ist, wird diese auch sofort ausgeführt. Bei Wow führt ein vorzeitiges drücken zu einer Fehlermeldung "zur Zeit nicht möglich" oder so ähnlich.



> In WoW gibt es einfach nur einen Global Cooldown, der 1-1,5 Sekunden dauert. So brauche ich gerade mal 3s mit meinem Krieger um 3 Treffer zu landen:
> 
> Schildschlag + 1,5s + Rache + 1,5s + Verwüsten


Wie leicht doch das Sehen zu überlisten ist und der verklärte Blick auf Wow alles vernebelt :-)
Gut das die Aktion an sich überhaupt keine Zeit kostet. Aber ok. ich kenne den Magier besser als den Krieger und weiß daher das vieles täuschen kann. Ich mag HDRO und auch die Kämpfe finde ich gut gelungen.

Aber für mich gibt es eben auch noch viel mehr was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht.

In diesem Sinne jeder wie er mag
Gustav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (23. August 2009)

Gustav schrieb:


> Dann würdest du überrascht sein :-) denn



Nein das würde ich nicht, denn hier laufen mein Rechner und der meiner Frau parallel und der Test ist auch ohne Stopuhr im Vergleich zu Wächter/Krieger und Runenbewahrer/Magier so eindeutig, dass kein zweifel darin besteht, dass die Spielmechanik von WoW schnell abläuft.

Du kannst noch so darauf pochen, dass ein 3s Zauberspruch immer 3s braucht, und dass eine Sofortfähigkeit immer sofort da ist, schneller wird Lotro dadurch trotzdem nicht.

1. Wenn mein Wächter zum Schlag ausholt, dann sieht das schon beeindruckend aus. Er hebt seinen Zweihänder über den Kopf und lässt ihn auf den Gegner niederprassen. Was macht meine Kriegerin? Ich höre das Schildschlaggeräusch, dass sie es auch in der Animation ausgeführt hat, kann ich jedoch nur erahnen.

2. Es mag sein, dass die 3s eines Kundigen oder Runenbewahrers nicht länger sind als die eines Magiers. Denoch ist der Delay zwischen den Wirken länger. Während ich in WoW als Magier am Stück ballern kann (der Cast frisst den GCD) muss ich in Lotro eine gewisse Zeit warten bis die nächste Aktion kommt (selbst wenn sie instant ist).

3. In Lotro will man Atmospähre schaffen. Allein aus diesem Grund ist es nun einmal nicht Möglich, dass alle 0,5s ein Schlag kommt. In WoW ist dies egal, ich muss weder Autohits abwarten, noch interessiert es ob es logisch ist, wenn ich für das Schwingen eines Zweihänders 1s brauche.



> so läuft es nicht ab, nur bei Spontanzaubern ist dein Beispiel richtig. Dies sind aber je nach Klasse nur wenige. Meist benötigt jede Aktion in Wow 1,5 bis 6 Sekunden.



Der Runenbewahrer hat massig Instantzauber. Magier und erst recht der Hexer ebenso



> Was du hier auch zugibst. Wenn du in HDRO die Aktion erst drückst wenn die andere abgeschlossen ist, wird diese auch sofort ausgeführt. Bei Wow führt ein vorzeitiges drücken zu einer Fehlermeldung "zur Zeit nicht möglich" oder so ähnlich.



Diese Meldung bekommt man, während man einen Spruch wirkt, oder sich im GCD befindet. Ersteres haben beide Spiele gleich. Zweiteres beansprucht jedoch wesentlich mehr Zeit in Lotro.



> Wie leicht doch das Sehen zu überlisten ist und der verklärte Blick auf Wow alles vernebelt :-)



Der Versuch mich als Fanboy abzustempeln um deiner Aussage mehr Gewicht zu verleihen wird dir leider nicht gelingen. Ich Spiele zu viele MMO und wechsel zu häufig, als dass ich ein Fan von einem bestimmten Spiel sein könnte. Darf ich dich fragen wieviele Spiele du spielst?

Was ich jedoch mit meinem Ingenieursverstand sehe ist die Zeitdiskrepanz zwischen 6 und 3 Sekunden für die gleiche Anzahl an Fähigkeiten. Der Unterschied fiel beim Castervergleich nicht 2:1 aus, da einiges an Zeit für das Wirken verwendet wird. Zumal ist es nicht ganz so einfach die Caster zu vergleichen, da keine Klasse in Lotro so durchballern kann wie in WoW. Trotzdem war der Unterschied spührbar und "sehbar".



> Gut das die Aktion an sich überhaupt keine Zeit kostet.



Das stimmt auch nicht. Argument siehe oben. In WoW wird nicht gewartet bis die Bewegungsanimation zu ende ist. So dauern die Fähigkeiten meines Wächters, welche alle Instant sind, unterschiedlich lang. Ein Schildschlag dauer genauso lang wie ein Verwüsten oder ein Rache. Der "grüne Rand" in Lotro blendet sich auch erst ein, wenn die Aktion startet. Der GCD in WoW beginnt, wenn die letzte Aktion beendet ist. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Hinzu kommt noch ein völlig anderer und simpleres System in WoW. Hier hängt alles nur vom heiligen GCD ab. In Lotro? 

1. Nach dem klicken der Fähigkeit, wird erst einmal geprüft, ob ein Autohit oder eine andere Aktion gerade ausgeführt wird. Der gelb gestrichelte Rand ist das Indiz dafür. Diese Prüfung dauert ca. 0,5s. WoW verzichtet auf diese Prüfung. Warum macht Lotro dies also? Falls eine Fähigkeit gerade gewirkt wird, bleibt die gestrichelte Linie erhalten und merkt die Fähigkeit vor, bis sie genutzt werden kann.
2. Sobald die Figur bereit ist die nächste Fähigkeit auszuüben färbt sich der Rahmen grün. Ab jetzt wird ist die Aktion nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Im Gegensatz zu WoW sind es hier keine festen 1,5s bis ich die nächste Fähigkeit nutzen kann. Bei einer Instantfähigkeit hängt es von der Bewegungsanimation ab. Die kann mal kürzer, häufig jedoch eher länger dauern. Bei einem Zauberspruch ist es die Wirkdauer plus die Animation des Spruches. Um letzteres noch einmal deutlich zu unterstreichen, da du ja eher zaubererfixiert bist:

WoW: Zauber wirkt in 3 Sekunden. Nach den 3 Sekunden kann ich den nächsten Zauber sofort ansetzen, da der 1,5s GCD in den 3s untergeht. Deshalb macht es auch keinen Sinn seine Zauber großartig unter 1,5s zu pushen, da irgendwann der GCD länger ist als die Wirkzeit des Zaubers und der Zauber somit zu einem "Instant" wird.

Lotro: Zauber wirkt in 3 Sekunden. Nach den 3 Sekunden muss ich die Bewegungsanimation des Zaubers abwarten. Sobald diese vorbei ist startet die nächste Fähigkeit.


----------



## Karius (23. August 2009)

Gustav schrieb:


> so läuft es nicht ab, nur bei Spontanzaubern ist dein Beispiel richtig. Dies sind aber je nach Klasse nur wenige. Meist benötigt jede Aktion in Wow 1,5 bis 6 Sekunden.



Das gilt nicht nur für Spontanzauber, sondern ist von der Castzeit abhängig. 
Das sind je nach Klasse, eigentlich recht viele.
Meist benötigt keine Aktion über 2,5 Sekunden. 

Das maximale sind 3sek Spells die mit den aktuell durchschnittlichen Hastewerten bei weit unter 3 Sekunden liegen. 

Selbst wenn es sinnvollerweise einen 6 Sekundenspell gäbe, würde den niemand verwenden, da man 6 Sekunden untätig wäre und recht schnell tot. 

Insgesamt hört sich das für mich recht Spielfremd und daher mehr wie eine Vermutung an. 

Die einzige Option einen annähernd 6 Sekunden langen spell zu casten wäre ein Pyro und das ist so abwegig, dass es eigentlich keiner Erwähnung bedarf. 


@ TE
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Als besonders reaktionsschnell und Aktion geladen kann man das tatsächlich nicht bezeichnen, eher als behäbig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich. Wer ein gutes Kampfsystem will, spielt nicht HdRO. Dafür gibts genug andere Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Qualitäten liegen hier ganz wo anders.

Dass das erlegen immer der gleichen Mobs total stupide ist, ist auch unstrittig. Nur sehe ich nicht wie die WoW Alternative da besser sein soll. Du schlachtest immer wieder die gleichen Mobs ab um ehrfürchtig zu werden. Ab und an kann man mal ein paar Sachen abgeben, aber da hat fast noch das HdRO System mehr Charme, wenn sie auch beide von recht niederem Niveau kommen. Fließband-Farmen ist einfach öde.


----------



## huladai (23. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Dass das erlegen immer der gleichen Mobs total stupide ist, ist auch unstrittig. Nur sehe ich nicht wie die WoW Alternative da besser sein soll. Du schlachtest immer wieder die gleichen Mobs ab um ehrfürchtig zu werden. Ab und an kann man mal ein paar Sachen abgeben, aber da hat fast noch das HdRO System mehr Charme, wenn sie auch beide von recht niederem Niveau kommen. Fließband-Farmen ist einfach öde.



Nein. Man muss nirgends irgendwie Ruf farmen, nur wenn man dies oder jenes gerne hätte, (titel, mounts usw.)

aber gerade seit wotlk muss man NIRGENDS irgendeinen ruf haben oder?


----------



## Karius (23. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Nein. Man muss nirgends irgendwie Ruf farmen, nur wenn man dies oder jenes gerne hätte, (titel, mounts usw.)
> 
> aber gerade seit wotlk muss man NIRGENDS irgendeinen ruf haben oder?



Müssen tut niemand was, aber das ändert ja nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage, oder?


----------



## Gustav Gans (23. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Darf ich dich fragen wieviele Spiele du spielst?


Klar darfst du :-)
Ich habe lange Wow gespielt und spiele nun HDRO. Neben ein paar Strategiespielen. Und oich wollte dich nicht als Fanboy abstempeln, habe nur leider oft genug hier erlebt das neben WOW nichts anderes Platz hat.

Und sonst kann ich mir nur wiederholen, mir gefällts und es kommt auf mehr an.

Jedem viel Spass beim spielen.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Flixl (23. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Azerak (23. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Liebe HdRo Community.
> 
> Zuerst einmal ein großes Lob an das Spiel. Grafik, Performance, Rollenspielgefühl, Quests etc. etc. das ist wirklich alles sehr gut gelungen.
> 
> ...





Wie es "besser" geht?
Oh ja bestimmt wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja das ist natürlich sehr toll... ähm nein. Damit die Hobbit Schurken in den Etten rumhüpfen wie Hamster auf LSD? 
Wie es in jedem Spiel sonst ist im PVP? 

was ist denn daran gut?  und dass es natürlich net immer um PVP geht ist mir klar. Ich bin selbst fast nur PVE spieler ~ etten kann ich noch net da fehlen noch 10 level. Aber wenn ich mir das so vorstelle... 
Warg Rudel wie sie eh jeden umnieten der nen schritt aus der sicheren Stadt wagt hüpfen dann herum damit man net mehr hinterherkommt? Neeeeeeein! >.<


----------



## Gromthar (23. August 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Warg Rudel wie sie eh jeden umnieten der nen schritt aus der sicheren Stadt wagt hüpfen dann herum damit man net mehr hinterherkommt? Neeeeeeein! >.<


Das tun sie jetzt schon. Sprint + Vanish = weg sind sie.


----------



## huladai (23. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Müssen tut niemand was, aber das ändert ja nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage, oder?



in hdro sind tugenden aber essenziell wichtig, also kann man da schon ein wenig von "müssen" reden, zumindest wenn man hdro spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. August 2009)

Also ich spiel einen Schurken, und ichg empfinde das Kampsystem als sehr angenehm, mit der richtigen Rota komm ich auch gut an die (gefühlte) Kampfgeschwindigkeit von WoW ran.
Was die Sache aber erst richtig intressant macht (vorallem für mich als Schurke der in den Inis und Raids dauernt überall sein muss) ist wie einer meiner Vorposter gesagt hat, die Möglichkeit Aktionen im Vorraus zu planen. so lässt es sich gut stunnen im nächsten Moment noch Provozieren setzen damit der Tank die Aggro kriegt und dann noch schon Kombos auslösen per Trick und Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das Kampfsystem in WoW und Konsorten läuft nur etwas schneller, is aber im Prinzip das selbe, aber halt hektischer. 
Ich muss aber zur Verteidigung sagen...In WoW brauchte ich mit meinen Mage nur 5Button den ganzen Raid (Wasser und Brot mit dem Tischlein wärens nur noch 4Tasten) und in Lotro gibts eigentlich kaum nen Button den ich auslasse(n kann).
Pre-BC sah das anders aus in WoW..da war das Kampfsystem auch langsamer, man brauchte mehr Tasten hatte mehr CDs, die Casts dauerten Länger...
Also gar nicht soanders wie jetzt in Lotro


----------



## JonesC (23. August 2009)

Also ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, was dem kampfsystem angeht, und wenn ich das mit Runes Of Magic vergleiche was ja so wie bei dem Spiel, ihr wisst schon von was ich rede spreche.^^
Muss ich sagen, das ROM ein schlechteres KS hat, zumindest beim Magier...

Ja tugenden sind ein graus das stimmt, aber naja, nichts ist perfekt.


----------



## Spittykovski (24. August 2009)

Die Sache mit dem Farmaufwand bei den Tugenden, ist ne Geschichte die ziemlich häufig zu Anfangszeiten von Lotro kritisiert wurde, mittlerweile hat man sich wohl dran gewöhnt.

Man muss beim Lvln NICHT die Tugenden mitziehen. Das ist NiceToHave, aber kein MustHave. D.H. wenn du unbedingt die Vorzüge der Tugenden schon früh nutzen willst, bitte sehr, dann bleibt dir der anstrengende Farmaufwand nicht erspart. Vom Spiel gefordert wird es aber nicht.
In höheren Lvls aber dann schön die Tugenden nachziehen, was dann aber viel angenehmer, leichter und schneller geht - oft durch eine größere Auswahl an Optionen eine bestimmte Tugend zu steigern. Während des Lvln des chars erledigt sich aber dann auch so mancher Farmaufwand nebenbei.

Das Kampfsystem ist ne Gewöhnungssache.Punkt.
Ich mag es aus den schon genannten Gründen.


----------



## Independent (24. August 2009)

An das Kampfsystem kann man sich durchaus gewöhnen, obwohl wir deshalb schon den einen oder anderen Wipe hatten

Was mich ärgert, wofür das Spiel allerdings nichts kann, sind die ganzen Ninjalooter. Ist das nur bei mir so oder habt ihr auch andauernd ein paar Hammel dabei, die auf wirklich ALLES "Bedarf" klicken? Seit ich mit HDRO angefangen habe, waren in JEDER Gruppe 1-2 Leute, die, selbst nachdem man sie drauf hingewiesen hat, einfach alles schön mitgenommen haben.


----------



## Rungor (24. August 2009)

also ich hab mir vor einiger zeit die trail heruntergeladen und war begeistert ...
auch das Kampfsystem hat mich nicht weiter gestört....leider gibts es in dem spiel sehr wenig PvP
Herr der Ringe hätte einer super PvP spiel werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider mussten sie aber auf PvE Mist bauen :S


----------



## Karius (24. August 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> leider mussten sie aber auf PvE Mist bauen :S



Und ich dachte bisher immer, genau das sei seine Stärke. ^^


----------



## Gromthar (24. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bisher immer, genau das sei seine Stärke. ^^


Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Wer PvP spielen möchte, der spielt nicht unbedingt HdRO. PvP ist durch die Lizenz eigentlich nicht einmal vorgesehen. Die Ettenöden sind nur ein Zugeständnis und daher auch rudimentär vorhanden.

Noch mal was zum Kampfsystem: wie viele Fähigkeiten hat mein Krieger damals bei WoW in Gruppe oder Raids gebraucht? 4! Hier brauche ich 2x12 Leisten, meine Blockkette, usw. Langsam finde ich es auch nicht, alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Vetaro (24. August 2009)

Naja, das neue Brütal Legend hätte ein super Guitar Hero werden können. Leider mussten sie daraus ein Kampfspiel machen.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: die Zelda-Spiele hätten wunderbare Beat 'em ups sein können, aber blöderweise sind die entwickler auf diese Adventure-Rätselschiene geraten.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (24. August 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe hätte einer super PvP spiel werden können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja die alte Geschichte, PvE vs. PvP... Ich persöhnlich mag das PvP-system von HdrO sehr, es ist eben ein kleines nettes Gimick. Mehr sollte PvP auch nicht sein. Für mich ist das erleben einer Epischen Lore gewichtiger als der Wettkampf mit der Community. Aber da hat eben jeder seine eigenen Schwerpunkte. Natürlich hatte auch ich meine PvP-Momente - aber nach einer gewissen Zeit finde ich PvP langweilig und eintönig... PvE hingegen fesselt lange, und durch zusätzliche Inhalte wirds auch nicht langweilig.
Das beste Beispiel für schlecht designtes PvP ist für mich WoW mit seinem pseudo-esporttauglichem Arena-system. Ein Beispiel für wirklich gelungenes PvP ist Warhammer oder DaoC. HdrO liegt mit seinem Open-end PvP, Burgeneroberung und Co. irgendwo zwischen diesen 3 Spielen.


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Also die Reihenfolge ist doch wohl eher

DAOC >>> nichts >>> andere MMOs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodjin (24. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist.


Wirklich "schlecht" ist das System nicht, man gewöhnt sich auch an die Geschwindigkeit ziemlich schnell. Auch die Tatsache, dass man hier seine nächsten Agriffe im Voraus plannen kann finde ich klasse. Aber in dem Punkt Schnelligkeit hast Du recht. Es reagiert etwas verzögert und ist sehr stark an die eigenen Abläufe gebunden. Dadurch resultiert auch oft, das man etwas tun will, aber in dem Moment garnicht kann (ich habe mich schon oft geärgert und meine Freundin, die einen Barden spielt auch) das man in gewissen Situation nicht entsprechend handlungsfähig ist, weil gerade irgendwelche Aktionen noch zu Ende laufen müssen, ohne diese Abbrechen zu können. Turbine bezeichnet das System oft als "gemütlich", ich bezeichne es oft als nervig (und ich spiele das Game schon seit knapp 2 Jahren). Wenn man den direkten Konkurrenten World of Warcraft anschaut, könnte hier noch durchaus einiges gemacht werden. Dort reagiert der Charakter meist sofort auf den Knopfdruck, man hat den Kampf ständig unter seiner Kontrolle (vor allem die Duelle zwischen meinem Furorkrieger und einen Schurken waren immer super knapp und spannend) und man hat wirklich das Gefühl den Kampf beeinflüssen zu können. Das wünsche ich mir für Lotro schon seit dem Release. Mal sehen, ob mit "Reiter von Rohan" auch der Kampf etwas überarbeitet wird. Das Problem ist hier wohl eher, dass zu wenig Spieler sich davon gestört fühlen, als man das bei den Entwicklern als dringenden Verbesserungspunkt ansehen würde...



huladai schrieb:


> Mein zweiter großer Kritikpunkt ist das Tugendensystem. Worin liegt der Sinn zigtausende von mobs zu töten, nur um diese Tugenden zu bekommen? Wirklich "herausfordernde Taten" wären hier viel angebrachter. Stupides Farmen macht keinen Spaß. Ich habe in noch keinem anderen mmorpg soviel Farmaufwand gesehen.


Auch hier gebe ich Dir recht. 300 Mobs für 15 Moral mehr zu töten ist schlicht und einfach übertrieben. 15 Beweglichkeit sind nicht die Welt, die meisten Farmen die Tugenden nur um sich zu beschäftigen, besser machen hätte man es aber auf jeden Fall. Den Satz, das man in keinem anderen MMORPG so viel Farmaufwand betreiben muss kaufe ich Dir aber nicht ab. Wer einmal Lineage, oder ein anderes xbeliebiges Asia-MMO gespielt hat, der weiß, was ich damit sagen will. Selbst World of Warcraft verlangt da viel Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen. Die berühmten Farmquests in Azeroth dauern oft 30-60 Minuten, weil das Zeug, was man für die Quest benötigt, einfach nicht droppen will. Vom Farmaufwand her finde ich Lotro noch SEHR human.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Bei aller Diskussion:

Das HDRO Kampfsystem IST deutlich langsamer als bei WoW, das kann man nicht abstreiten bzw. kann das jeder gerne Versuchen indem er die Aktionen zählt, die er pro Minute setzen kann in beiden Spielen. Das ist bei HDRO einfach deutlich weniger. In WoW hat fast jede Klasse zusätzlich zum so schon geringeren GCD noch Sachen die außerhalb des GCD laufen und Animationen zählen nicht zur Zauberzeit. In HDRO blockiert zusätzlich zur normalen Castzeit auch die darauffolgende Animation noch zeitweise den Spielfluss und verhindert sonstige Aktionen.
Kann jeder gerne überprüfen indem er sein Pferd ruft: Pferd rufen = xx sekunden, Balken läuft ab, Charakter steigt auf in xxx, Sekunden, man reitet los. In WoW ruft man sein Pferd in xxx sekunden, ist der Balken abgelaufen kann man sofort losreiten.

Zusätzlich haben Nahkampfklassen in HDRO fast ausschließlich Fähigkeiten die immer erst mit dem nächsten Autohit aktiv werden. Spielt man zum Beispiel einen Wächter mit einer langsameren Zweihandwaffe wird es fast unerträglich lange zwischen den einzelnen Dingen die man machen kann. Mit 1h und Schild gewöhne ich mich immer wieder schnell daran und finde es nur lästig, dass gerade so "lifesaver" wie Kriegerherz etc. leider oft zu lange brauchen für meinen Geschmack (und meine Moral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

PS: Dies ist keine Wertung ob das gemütlichere Kampfsystem nun besser oder schlechter sei. Doch als HDRO Spieler hat man es nicht nötig zu "lügen" was die "Aktionen pro Minute angeht". Das Kampfsystem ist nunmal langsamer als bei anderen MMOs, like it or leave it.


----------



## Fox82 (24. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass Ich das Kampfsystem bei HDRO als genau auf meine kognitiven Fähigkeiten ausgelegt empfinde...Ich bin eher ein Grobmotoriker und mir kommt es doch relativ entgegen, dass man nicht so sehr unter Zeitdruck gerät bei HDRO und schön seine Angriffe planen kann und vorher auch schön noch die Zeit hat sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, mit welcher Art von Gegner man es zu tun hat und welcher Cast da wohl am Besten passt! Besonders toll beim Barden sind die Balladen verschiedenster Stufen...Ich hab auch lang WOW gespielt und Ich muss sagen, dass mir das Kampfsystem bei HDRO wesentlich besser gefällt als bei WOW, was natürlich auch ein meinen grobmotorischen Lags liegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Tomborn (24. August 2009)

und nicht zu vergessen: ich kann mir im Bosskampf locker eine Kippe anzünden und ein Bier aufmachen. Ich mag HdRO und es mag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (24. August 2009)

Bei aller Liebe zu HDRO, aber wie oft sind wir schon verreckt, weil der Heiltrank durch die Verzögerung der Animation zu spät eingeworfen wurde?

Das könnten sie besser machen.


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Naja, das neue Brütal Legend hätte ein super Guitar Hero werden können. Leider mussten sie daraus ein Kampfspiel machen.
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: die Zelda-Spiele hätten wunderbare Beat 'em ups sein können, aber blöderweise sind die entwickler auf diese Adventure-Rätselschiene geraten.



Jetzt hat's mich doch glatt vom Stuhl gehauen - der Spruch versüsst mir doch glatt den Abend, danke Vetaro - wie Recht du auch hast.

Zum Thema: Ich aktualisier grad auch meinen Lotro Client - weg von WoW (buuu, der Name =P), passt mir nicht, was die da machen. Und ich finde, Lotro hat ein ganz gutes Balancing. Hier ist für alle was dabei, vom totalen "Ach, heut' spiel ich mal 10 Minuten"Casual bis hin zum "RL, was ist das"-Schreier (Achtung, nach "totalen" ist viel Ironie drin!!). 

Ich finde das Kampfsystem sehr logisch durchdacht, zumal sehr viel immerhin auch visualisiert ist (wurde hier im Forum auch schon mal super beschrieben).

Aber, es ist halt so wie bei jedem MMORPG: Die Geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden, und das macht die Community ja aus =) Sonst gäbs keine Foren *hihi*

Summasummarum: Mir passt beinahe jedes MMORPG, nur finde ich ist bei Lotro das RPG etwas grösser geschrieben, und das ist guuut so!


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu HDRO, aber wie oft sind wir schon verreckt, weil der Heiltrank durch die Verzögerung der Animation zu spät eingeworfen wurde?
> 
> Das könnten sie besser machen.



Ähm..Antwort..Noch nie?
Es kommt ncht drauf an wieviel Attacken man die Minute macht, in Lotro laufen ja auch keine ImbaroXXors rum die posten: Suchen XY für Schildi, mindestens 200SPS
Die Gegner sind so angepasst das man mit dem Kampfsystem und dieser Geschwindigkeit klar kommt, d.h. sie kämpfen genauso "gemütlich".
Von daher ist diese Disskusion pillepalle.
Was anderes wäre natürlich wenn man so gemütlich dahinkämpft und die Gegner in "WoWSpeed" auf einen einkloppen würden...tun sie aber nicht, also .... 
Von daher ist das Kampfsystem perfekt, nicht nachteilig und nicht OP


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ähm..Antwort..Noch nie?
> Es kommt ncht drauf an wieviel Attacken man die Minute macht, in Lotro laufen ja auch keine ImbaroXXors rum die posten: Suchen XY für Schildi, mindestens 200SPS
> Die Gegner sind so angepasst das man mit dem Kampfsystem und dieser Geschwindigkeit klar kommt, d.h. sie kämpfen genauso "gemütlich".
> Von daher ist diese Disskusion pillepalle.
> ...



Den ganzen Tag in Lotro im SNG Chat wird gesagt: Suchen XXX mit XXX Strahlen mind. oder XXX mit XXX Strahlen sucht SZ für Schildi oder Wächter etc. Suchen für SZ nur Leute mit Erfahrung etc. Da ist der Unterschied zu WoW sehr gering geworden ehrlich gesagt. Nur hat man statt der DPS halt die "Strahlen" als Richtwert.

Und das mit dem Kampfsystem ist so alt wie HDRO selbst. Eingen ist das Kampfsystem zu träge (es stört sie einfach weil es so langsam ist) und sie würden sich ein etwas flotteres wünschen. Mich würds auch nicht stören, da es teilweise echt langweilig ist. Doch letztlich entscheidet das Turbine, ob sie irgendwann etwas mehr "Tempo" ins Spiel bringen wollen.

Deine Argumentation, dass das Kampfsystem perfekt sei, nicht nachteilig und nicht OP ist übrigens sehr interessant. Ist das Kampfsystem denn in anderen Spielen nachteilig oder OP? Wie soll so etwas möglich sein? Das Kampfsystem ist doch immer für alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und perfekt liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters. Der TE (und noch ein paar hier) hätten es gerne etwas temporeicher, vielleicht werden sie irgendwann von Turbine erhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gromthar (24. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag in Lotro im SNG Chat wird gesagt: Suchen XXX mit XXX Strahlen mind. oder XXX mit XXX Strahlen sucht SZ für Schildi oder Wächter etc. Suchen für SZ nur Leute mit Erfahrung etc. Da ist der Unterschied zu WoW sehr gering geworden ehrlich gesagt. Nur hat man statt der DPS halt die "Strahlen" als Richtwert.


Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Strahlen ist notwendig um überhaupt den Kampf anzugehen, SPS ist eine qualitative Aussage über den Spieler selbst. Letzteres wird bei HdRO nicht gesucht. "Leute mit Erfahrung" werden lediglich beim Random-Wächterraids gesucht. Ist aber verständlich, da der Frustfaktor in Randomgruppen ungemein scheller steigt wie Stammraids. Wer allerdings "Leute mit Erfahrung und 60 Strahlen für die Schattenbinge" sucht, der ist zu faul irgendwas zu erklären oder selbst noch grün hinter den Ohren.


----------



## Phobius (24. August 2009)

Das Kampfsysten könnte meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig schneller sein. Nicht viel, aber aktuell ist es, aus meiner Sicht, relativ stupide da ich eher ein schnell-Tipper bin und das auch gerne beim Zocken so habe.
Auf der anderen Seite unterstützt das langsame Kampfsysten auch irgendwo die Atmosphäre.


Und ich muss gestehen ... Mir war es irgendwann so langweilig dass ich die Standard-Kombos (damals mit nem Jäger) auf die G-Tasten gelegt habe ... Da hab ich laaange gebraucht um die Zeitabständige inkl. evtl. auftrenden Lags richtig rein zu wursteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Tugenden-System ist mal ein wenig Abwechslung. Mir persönlich sind Skillbäume zwar lieber, da sie in gewisser Weise mehr Individualität bieten, aber das war jetzt kein Feature dass ich extrem vermisst habe.

Aber alles in allem spiele ich LotRO (wenn ich es mal spiele) nicht um mich mal eben an ein paar Gegner abzureagieren - dafür gibts Quake, CS & Co - sondern um die Atmosphäre und vor allem die sehr angenehme Community zu genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Strahlen ist notwendig um überhaupt den Kampf anzugehen, SPS ist eine qualitative Aussage über den Spieler selbst. Letzteres wird bei HdRO nicht gesucht. "Leute mit Erfahrung" werden lediglich beim Random-Wächterraids gesucht. Ist aber verständlich, da der Frustfaktor in Randomgruppen ungemein scheller steigt wie Stammraids. Wer allerdings "Leute mit Erfahrung und 60 Strahlen für die Schattenbinge" sucht, der ist zu faul irgendwas zu erklären oder selbst noch grün hinter den Ohren.



Das ist Auslegungssache. Für genug Dinge in WoW braucht man eben genügend SPS und SPS ist keinesfalls eine rein qualitative Aussage über den Spieler selbst. Es ist in erster Linie eine Aussage über seinen Equipstand - genau wie die Strahlen auch. Man kann genauso andersrum auslegen, dass jemand der es nicht schafft die Strahlenteile zu holen eben auch keinen "skill" hat.

Und der Rest den du beschreibst ist in WoW genau dasselbe. Wieso will man nicht mit Leuten die nur 1,2 k SPS (oder in HDRO Sprache - wenig Erfahrung) machen zu einem Boss? Genau - weil der Frustfaktor so hoch ist, wenn man dann scheitert.

In Stammraids oder meiner Gilde fragt mich in WoW auch keiner nach meinem SPS...


----------



## Montoliou (25. August 2009)

Oh bitte,

könnt Ihr WOWler nicht euer Kampfsystem, eure Art zu reden und eure auf euren Char projizierten virtuellen Schw.-Vergleiche dort praktizieren wo euch jeder lieb hat? Nämlich in WOW?

Nochmal.. (Mein erster Post zu dem Thema ist wohl verschwunden.) Wenn euch das Kampfsystem von WOW besser gefällt warum kämpft Ihr dann nicht in WOW? Stattdessen fordert Ihr das, dass von uns alten Spielern geliebte und gewöhnte Kampfsystem, ver"schlimm"bessert wird. 

Ganz ehrlich? Das ist eine Frechheit. Wenn Ihr WOW 2 sucht. Dann wartet gefälligts bis Blizzard das programmiert. Und versucht nicht noch weitere Spiele und deren Communitys durch eure Art hinzurichten.

just my 2 Cents

Monti


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Nichts für Ungut Montoliou, aber du bist der Einzige, der in dieser Diskussion durch einen vorurteilsbelasteten Flame auffällt. Genau das ist doch das Niveau, was der durchschnittliche Lotroianer vom WoWaner erwartet.


----------



## Montoliou (25. August 2009)

Hi,

ist das so? Das ist kein Flame. Sondern ein Spiegel, denjenigen vorgehalten die sich niemals zufrieden geben können.
Was ist Flame daran, wenn ich die berechtigte Frage stelle warum jemand der von WOW weggeht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) verlangt das sein neu auserkorenes Spiel sich in Richtung WOW entwickelt? 
Ich kann die Logik hinter all dem nicht erkennen. Was wohl meinem zu kleinem HDRO-Geist anzulasten ist.
Also bitte erleuchtet mich. Damit auch ich das Lichte WOWs erkennen kann.

Ich danke euch im voraus für eine ernsthafte Beschäftigung mit dem Thema.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Norei (25. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Strahlen ist notwendig um überhaupt den Kampf anzugehen, SPS ist eine qualitative Aussage über den Spieler selbst. Letzteres wird bei HdRO nicht gesucht.


Dann spiele ich ein anderes HdRO als du. Ich habe häufig gelesen "Barde für HwH gesucht, min xxx Strahlen", obwohl die da gar nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## Larandera (25. August 2009)

Monto,soweit ich hier lesen kann,geht es weniger darum das man Lotro an WoW angleicht oder sonstiges,sondern einfach nur Diskutiert was vil nicht das beste an Lotro ist...

und da zähle ich auch das Kampfsystem rein...zwar habe ich Lotro nur bis Level 40 Jäger gespielt, jedoch war die Zeit schön..aber dank des Kampfsystems...mit dem ich mich einfach nie anfreunden konnte,bin ich wieder gegangen...

das beste an Lotro fand ich war das Musik System...ich bin manchmal einen ganzen Tag nur da gesessen und habe gelernt wie man das und jenes Spielt...mit Tutorials vom Internet...oder selber ausprobiert...dann auch die Berufe...so gut gemacht...

aber...dann will man bisschen PvP machen und man merkt..ach..da geht ja nichts -.- bzw einfach vom Kampfsystem her nicht so wie ich mir PvP vorstelle...

Dann kam WAR...getestet..und auch nicht gut genug...aber nur lvl 20..da ich mir nicht nochmal so viele Spielstunden investiere wenn etwas mir von vorherein gar nicht passt^^ (vorallem das Musik System fehlte mir... )

Naja,WoW ist mir auch nicht gut genug...hätte am liebsten eine Mischung aus den 3 Games...obwohl Blizzard versucht WoW mit den Idéen von Lotro/War aufzubessern (meist mehr schlecht als recht)

So...und nun warte ich erstmal auf Mortal Online..tümpel von MMo zu MMo oder von Singelplayer Game zu Singelplayer Game....
das leben kann ja so hart sein =(


----------



## Gocu (25. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Dann spiele ich ein anderes HdRO als du. Ich habe häufig gelesen "Barde für HwH gesucht, min xxx Strahlen", obwohl die da gar nicht gebraucht werden.



Auf welchem Server spielst du? Ich spiele auf Belegaer und habe sowas noch nicht gesehen. Im ersten Moment wusste ich nichtmal was du mit HwH meinst. Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst Handwerkshallen.

Auf unserem Server braucht man Strahlen nur für den Wächter und Dâr Narbugud und alles wird ausgeschrieben, außer vielleicht Dâr Narbugud. Natürlich sind Strahlen auch sonst von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## huladai (25. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Oh bitte,
> 
> könnt Ihr WOWler nicht euer Kampfsystem, eure Art zu reden und eure auf euren Char projizierten virtuellen Schw.-Vergleiche dort praktizieren wo euch jeder lieb hat? Nämlich in WOW?
> 
> ...



hier hat keiner gesagt er hätte gerne einen virtuellen schwanzvergleich, und wenn du schwanzvergleich sagen willst dann sags auch und zensier dich nicht selbst.

das ist genau das, was ich meine, mit dem "wow-fanboy-stempel", denn man hier allzu schnell verpasst bekommt.

Ist das jetzt eine Frechheit wenn mir dsa Kampfsystem nicht gefällt? Und ein WoW 2 hab ich schon gar nicht verlangt.

Du bist hier der hdro - fanboy und kannst es scheinbar nicht ertragen, wenn auch mal was negatives über das Spiel gesagt wird, und bringst das ganze gleich mit einer Aggression rüber, das ich mich schon frage, ob du überhaupt rational überlegt hast, was du schreibst.

Zumal ich gleich im 1. Satz erstmal bezeugt habe, das hdro ein super Spiel ist.



edit: Der einzige, der bisher übrigens durch eine ungute Art zu Reden aufgefallen ist, bist du! Ja, du!


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

> ist das so? Das ist kein Flame. Sondern ein Spiegel, denjenigen vorgehalten die sich niemals zufrieden geben können. Was ist Flame daran...





Montoliou schrieb:


> könnt Ihr WOWler nicht euer Kampfsystem, eure Art zu reden und eure auf euren Char projizierten virtuellen Schw.-Vergleiche dort praktizieren wo euch jeder lieb hat? Nämlich in WOW?



1. Sind nicht alle die hier das Kampfsystem kritisieren "WoWler". Ich für meinen Teil bin UOler, DAOCler, WARler, Lotroler, WoWler und bald auch Aioner. Aber in erster Linie bin ich der Mensch hinter dem Forennick Squizzel.

2. Im Gegensatz zu dir spricht hier niemand von Schwanzvergleichen. Diese Art zu reden kannst DU für DICH behalten. Lass sie bitte aus Lotro UND aus allen anderen Spielen.

Letztendlich verhälst du dich gerade genauso wie die WoW-Fanboy, dessen neues AddOn ich kritisiere. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein solches Verhalten nicht vom Spiel, sondern vom  Habbitus oder der emotionalen Verbundenheit abhängt.


----------



## Montoliou (25. August 2009)

Lieber Huladai, lieber Squizzel,

erklärt mir den Grund dieser Diskussion? Wenn Ich nicht wollte, daß HDRO sich verändert. (Im Hinblick auf das Kampfsystem) Warum kritisiert Ich es dann? Warum erzähle ich dann der (Buffed)-Welt, daß ich das Spiel nun aus diesem Grund verlassen werde. 
Glaubt Ihr ehrlich, daß dies irgendjemanden hier, ich nehme dabei ausrücklich persönliche Bekannte oder Sippenbrüder aus, die man auch anderweitig informieren könnte, interessiert?

Wenn sich also jemand die Mühe macht Buchstaben zu sortieren um Ihnen so einen Sinn zu geben, dann gehe ich persönlich davon aus, daß derjenige sich davon etwas verspricht. Und wenn es nur dazu da ist die Langeweile im Leben zu vertreiben. 

So unter dieser Voraussetzung lest bitte noch einmal den 1. Post. 

Der Herr Huladai findet (kurz gesagt) Hdro Klasse. Man bemerke bitte wo er dies schreibt. In einem Forum in dem die meisten HDRO Klasse finden. Dann schreibt er aber, das er das Kampfsystem langweilig findet und... das er deshalb nun geht. 

Ich frage mich immer noch wenn ich das so lese.... "Ja und?? Geh Doch!"
Versteht Ihr? Es geht mir nicht darum über dieses Kampfsystem zu diskutieren. Es geht mir darum das sich jemand für so wichtig hält, daß er der ganzen Welt mitteilen muss das er nun kein HDRO mehr spielt... Nochmal.. Ich kenne Herrn Huladai gar nicht.. Also: "Na und???"

Wenn ich sein Freund wäre der mit Ihm zusammen angefangen hat. Oder ein Freund der nach dem abendlichen Fußballtraining mit Ihm über seine anderen Hobbys diskutiert, dann würde es mich sehr wohl interessieren. Aber wieso schreibe ich sowas HIER rein?

So und jetzt schließt sich der Kreis, weil er gerne was anderes hätte in HDRO. Nämlich so wie in WOW. (Wie viele andere auch) Dabei wird kein Cent Energie darauf verwendet, darüber nachzudenken, daß die, die dieses Spiel von Anfang an gerne so gespielt haben und immer noch spielen wie es ist, dies vielleicht gar nicht wollen. Und das finde ich zumindest bedenklich.

Und ja.. Ihr mögt recht haben. Ich habe Vorurteile gegen WOW-Wechsler. Und ja Ihr habt Recht, es sind auch viele Nette darunter und diesen tue ich bestimmt unrecht. Aber das Spiel leidet nicht unter diesen Wechslern, die vielleicht 90% ausmachen. Sondern unter den 10% Schreihälsen, Jump-Kiddies, Goldanmpumpern, Duell-Forderern ohne kurz im Chat zu fragen usw. 

Und ja. Ich hätte hier gerne eine Veränderung. Und deshalb habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht die obigen Buchstaben für euch zu sortieren. 

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Gromthar (25. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist Auslegungssache. Für genug Dinge in WoW braucht man eben genügend SPS und SPS ist keinesfalls eine rein qualitative Aussage über den Spieler selbst. Es ist in erster Linie eine Aussage über seinen Equipstand - genau wie die Strahlen auch. Man kann genauso andersrum auslegen, dass jemand der es nicht schafft die Strahlenteile zu holen eben auch keinen "skill" hat.


Es hat aber immernoch nichts mit "Skill" zu tun, wenn man die Vorraussetzung für die Instanzen erfüllt. Es geht doch allein darum beim Bosskampf nicht kauern zu müssen weil man nicht genügend Strahlen hat. Was ist daran qulitativ!? Erleuchte mich, bzw. kennst Du überhaupt die Instanzen um die es hier geht?



Norei schrieb:


> Dann spiele ich ein anderes HdRO als du. Ich habe häufig gelesen "Barde für HwH gesucht, min xxx Strahlen", obwohl die da gar nicht gebraucht werden.


Sowas habe ich noch nicht gelesen und würde nur darüber schmunzeln. Aber gut, vielleicht unterscheiden sich die Server in ihren "Ansprüchen" an Gruppensuche, selbst wenn es nicht nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Vetaro (25. August 2009)

Ich kritisiere genug dinge, ohne zu wollen dass sie sich verändern.
 (Oder: mit dem bewusstsein, dass meine Kritik keinerlei wirkung haben wird)


----------



## Montoliou (25. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere genug dinge, ohne zu wollen dass sie sich verändern.
> (Oder: mit dem bewusstsein, dass meine Kritik keinerlei wirkung haben wird)



Aber Warum? Gerade wenn Du noch nicht einmal eine Veränderung WILLST????

Sind wir wirklich das Volk der Nörgler? 

Ist es nicht schöner "Gönnen" zu Können?


----------



## Vetaro (25. August 2009)

Nein. Es gibt mehr als nur Ja/Nein. Ich denke, ich habe Spaß an der überlegung "was könnte man hier besser machen". So wie andere leute gerne "was wäre, wenn" überlegen. Am Ende kommt man nämlich oftmals raus und weiß ein bisschen mehr als zuvor, und das finde ich irgendwie wünschenswert.


Ich persönlich habe diesen Thread so verstanden, dass man uns hier gerne mal den Standpunkt von jemand anderem zeigen wollte. Weil man nämlich, wenn man nur unter sich ist, zum mentalen veröden neigt. Und deshalb wollte uns der TE einfach mal zeigen, was _andere_ von dem halten, womit wir den ganzen Tag rumhängen.

 Was für mich bedeutet, dass er uns helfen wollte, ein Mehr an Wissen anzuhäufen, sowie unseren Horizont zu erweitern. Und das ist, nur nach meiner Meinung, der Sinn eines Forums: Dass man einerseits selber kluges sagen kann, vor allem aber mal hören kann, was die anderen so denken. Und dazu gehört natürlich so viel "ich bin wichtig", dass man auch seinen Kram schreibt, anstatt ihn für sich zu behalten.


----------



## Montoliou (25. August 2009)

Aber ich mehre doch mein Wissen nicht durch das erzählt bekommen einer "Meinung" die ich offensichtlich nicht teile? Oder vertue ich mich da? Wenn er gesagt hätte: "Wisst Ihr, das Kampfsystem war mir zu langsam, da habe ich für mich nach einer Lösung gesucht und eine gefunden. Die sieht wie folgt aus... " 
DAS wäre Wissen vermehren. 

Aber mir zu sagen: "Ein Teil des Spiels ist nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle, also gehe ich nun.. " versucht noch nicht mal im Ansatz konstruktiv zu sein?!?

Gruß

Monti


----------



## huladai (25. August 2009)

Monti?! Gerade das ist doch das Konstruktive dabei? Du redest völlig an den Sachen vorbei. Deine Argumentation ist so lückenhaft. ich habe nicht ALLGEMEIN gesagt "mir gefällt ein Teil des Spiels nicht, deshalb gehe ich" sondern ich habe das genau ins Detail beschrieben, was mich stört, und daraus gefolgert, was meiner Meinung nach besser sein könnte.

1. habe ich gesagt, die skills sollten ohne Verzögerung ausgeführt werden

2. habe ich gesagt, Tugenden sollten wirklich Taten im Sinne von "etwas leisten" sein, und nicht stupides gefarme.

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach dann konstruktiv? 



Außerdem scheint mir, dass dir nicht klar ist, wozu ein Forum da ist. Genau. Um über unterschiedliche Sachen zu diskutieren, Meinungen auszutauschen. In diesem Fall halt über Rollenspiele, explizit in dem Fall eben über HdRo.

Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass ich mich für besonders bedeutsam halte, und ich deshalb der community leider mitteilen muss, dass ich jetzt gehe. Und ich denke 20 Leute haben hier wunderbar darüber diskutiert, Pros und Contras erörtert und jetzt kommst du und beschimpfst alle um dich herum ohne Grund. Muss das eigentlich sein?


----------



## huladai (25. August 2009)

Monti?! Gerade das ist doch das Konstruktive dabei? Du redest völlig an den Sachen vorbei. Deine Argumentation ist so lückenhaft. ich habe nicht ALLGEMEIN gesagt "mir gefällt ein Teil des Spiels nicht, deshalb gehe ich" sondern ich habe das genau ins Detail beschrieben, was mich stört, und daraus gefolgert, was meiner Meinung nach besser sein könnte.

1. habe ich gesagt, die skills sollten ohne Verzögerung ausgeführt werden

2. habe ich gesagt, Tugenden sollten wirklich Taten im Sinne von "etwas leisten" sein, und nicht stupides gefarme.

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach dann konstruktiv? 



Außerdem scheint mir, dass dir nicht klar ist, wozu ein Forum da ist. Genau. Um über unterschiedliche Sachen zu diskutieren, Meinungen auszutauschen. In diesem Fall halt über Rollenspiele, explizit in dem Fall eben über HdRo.

Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass ich mich für besonders bedeutsam halte, und ich deshalb der community leider mitteilen muss, dass ich jetzt gehe. Und ich denke 20 Leute haben hier wunderbar darüber diskutiert, Pros und Contras erörtert und jetzt kommst du und beschimpfst alle um dich herum ohne Grund. Muss das eigentlich sein?


----------



## huladai (25. August 2009)

Monti?! Gerade das ist doch das Konstruktive dabei? Du redest völlig an den Sachen vorbei. Deine Argumentation ist so lückenhaft. ich habe nicht ALLGEMEIN gesagt "mir gefällt ein Teil des Spiels nicht, deshalb gehe ich" sondern ich habe das genau ins Detail beschrieben, was mich stört, und daraus gefolgert, was meiner Meinung nach besser sein könnte.

1. habe ich gesagt, die skills sollten ohne Verzögerung ausgeführt werden

2. habe ich gesagt, Tugenden sollten wirklich Taten im Sinne von "etwas leisten" sein, und nicht stupides gefarme.

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach dann konstruktiv? 



Außerdem scheint mir, dass dir nicht klar ist, wozu ein Forum da ist. Genau. Um über unterschiedliche Sachen zu diskutieren, Meinungen auszutauschen. In diesem Fall halt über Rollenspiele, explizit in dem Fall eben über HdRo.

Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass ich mich für besonders bedeutsam halte, und ich deshalb der community leider mitteilen muss, dass ich jetzt gehe. Und ich denke 20 Leute haben hier wunderbar darüber diskutiert, Pros und Contras erörtert und jetzt kommst du und beschimpfst alle um dich herum ohne Grund. Muss das eigentlich sein?

edit: sry für doppelpost, forum hat gelagt.
edit 2: oh sogar ein triple post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## huladai (25. August 2009)

So. Ich würde sagen jetzt kommen wir alle mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich jetzt öfters gelesen habe, dass sogar einige das etwas betagtere Kampfsystem preferieren, denke ich, dass da einfach jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat. 
Einigen gefällts, anderen eben nicht. 

Und nochmal: Abseits vom Kampf oder von Tugenden ist das (oder besser subjektiver: gefällt mir das) Spiel wirklich super. Musik, Housing... überhaupt das ganze Herr der Ringe - feeling, gekoppelt mit der gelungenen Grafik.


----------



## Vetaro (25. August 2009)

(Kürz doch deine beiden überflüssigen Beiträge mal zusammen, bis sie von Moderatoren gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> erklärt mir den Grund dieser Diskussion? Wenn Ich nicht wollte, daß HDRO sich verändert. (Im Hinblick auf das Kampfsystem) Warum kritisiert Ich es dann?



Ob ich Lotro ändern möchte oder nichts, tut in erster Linie erst einmal nichts zur Sache. Ich Spiele Lotro seit Mai 2007, gehöre damit zwar nicht du den ersten Betaspielern, aber zumindest zu denen die ziemlich seit Anfang mit dabei sind. Daher bin ich realist genug zu wissen, dass Turbine nach über 2 Jahren plötzlich ihr Kampfsystem ändern werden, weil es einigen nicht gefällt.



> Warum erzähle ich dann der (Buffed)-Welt, daß ich das Spiel nun aus diesem Grund verlassen werde.
> Glaubt Ihr ehrlich, daß dies irgendjemanden hier, ich nehme dabei ausrücklich persönliche Bekannte oder Sippenbrüder aus, die man auch anderweitig informieren könnte, interessiert?



Ich verlasse das Spiel doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest jetzt nicht. Dass ich es irgendwann verlassen werde ist klar. Genauso wie mir klar ist, dass ich jedes andere MMO verlassen werde, dass derzeit auf der heiligen Dreifaltigkeit von Krieger, Priester, Magier, bzw. Tank, Healer, DD basiert.



> Wenn sich also jemand die Mühe macht Buchstaben zu sortieren um Ihnen so einen Sinn zu geben, dann gehe ich persönlich davon aus, daß derjenige sich davon etwas verspricht. Und wenn es nur dazu da ist die Langeweile im Leben zu vertreiben.



Richtig, ich tausche mich auf diversen Plattformen über viele MMOs aus. Und wenn ich Kritik am Kampfsystem von Lotro anbringe, dann kannst du sicher gehen, dass ich WoWs Seelenlosigkeit und Casualpolitik und Warhammers Endcontent und Serverstabilität kritisiere. Sobald ich mit Aion anfange und es statt WoW als zweites MMO spiele, werde ich auch da nicht lange brauchen um Kritikpunkte zu finden. Wenn ich Kritik äußere, dann hat das nicht immer etwas damit zu tun, dass ich etwas geändert haben will. Das ist nur in wenigen Fällen so. Diese sind dann aber in der Regel so schwerwiegend, dass die gesamte Community sie bemängelt (in der Vergangenheit vorranging in Warhammer).

So unter dieser Voraussetzung lest bitte noch einmal den 1. Post. 



> Der Herr Huladai findet (kurz gesagt) Hdro Klasse. Man bemerke bitte wo er dies schreibt. In einem Forum in dem die meisten HDRO Klasse finden. Dann schreibt er aber, das er das Kampfsystem langweilig findet und... das er deshalb nun geht.
> 
> Ich frage mich immer noch wenn ich das so lese.... "Ja und?? Geh Doch!"
> Versteht Ihr? Es geht mir nicht darum über dieses Kampfsystem zu diskutieren. Es geht mir darum das sich jemand für so wichtig hält, daß er der ganzen Welt mitteilen muss das er nun kein HDRO mehr spielt... Nochmal.. Ich kenne Herrn Huladai gar nicht.. Also: "Na und???"



Es mag sein, dass dich das nicht interessiert. Mich interessiert auch sehr vieles nicht auf buffed. z.B. die x-te WoW News zur Blizzcon mit dem fast identischem Inhalt. Ich bin dann aber nicht gezwungen einen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben. Und wie du an der regen Beteiligung in diesem Thread siehst, scheint es da Diskussionsbedarf zu geben.

Und darf ich ehrlich sein? Ich kann ihn sogar verstehen. Wahrscheinlich findet er Lotro richtig toll, so dass er sich ärgert, dass es am Kampfsystem scheitert. Das mag jetzt etwas softylike klingen, aber vielleicht mag auch mit jemanden darüber reden. Zumindest sind MMOs heutzutage noch nicht so anerkannt, dass man zu irgendwelchen Freunden hingehen kann um zu sagen "Boar ey Lotro isn tolles Game, aber die Steuerung ist so murks, dass ich damit nichts anfangen kann". Ca. 95% der Leute reagieren dann etwas ungehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt im übrigen Dinge in Lotro die ich noch viel mehr kritisieren als den Kampfablauf. Das Housing finde ich z.B. sehr schlecht umgesetzt. So lieblos und einfallslos, wie in keinem anderen Spiel, in dem es Housing gibt.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es hat aber immernoch nichts mit "Skill" zu tun, wenn man die Vorraussetzung für die Instanzen erfüllt. Es geht doch allein darum beim Bosskampf nicht kauern zu müssen weil man nicht genügend Strahlen hat. Was ist daran qulitativ!? Erleuchte mich, bzw. kennst Du überhaupt die Instanzen um die es hier geht?



Mir geht es nicht darum was man in welchem Spiel braucht. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass die "Art von Spieler" die du kritisierst und offensichtlich nicht magst (Spieler die nur dann in eine Instanze gehen würden, wenn die restlichen Gruppenmitglieder ihren Equip- (Strahlen, DPS) und Skill- (Erfahrung, DPS?) anforderungen gerecht werden), in beiden Spielen existieren.

T9 anstatt T7 zu haben und deshalb mehr SPS zu machen (ohne den man den "enrage timer nicht schafft") ist genauso "qualitativ" wie 70 strahlen oder 0 Strahlen zu haben und deshalb nicht zu kauern (ohne welchen Effekt man den Boss nicht schafft). In beiden Spielen sagen "Strahlen" oder "SpS" nichts über den "skill" des Spielers aus.



> Sowas habe ich noch nicht gelesen und würde nur darüber schmunzeln. Aber gut, vielleicht unterscheiden sich die Server in ihren "Ansprüchen" an Gruppensuche, selbst wenn es nicht nachvollziehbar ist.



Das ist es was ich nicht mag. Da wird einfach mit zweierlei Standards gemessen. Ich wurde in WoW noch nie angemacht, wegen DPS oder "dein equip reicht nicht". Vielleicht liegt es daran wie ich mit den Leuten rede, oder, dass ich nicht versuche mit grünen Items in einen Ulduar Raid aufgenommen zu werden (genauso wie ich niemanden in HDRO frage ob ich mit 0 Strahlen zum Wächter "unbedingt mitkann"). Bringt jemand ein Beispiel, wo in HDRO nach dem genau identischen Schema (wie man das aus WoW kennt) eine Gruppe gebildet wird, dann hat man schnell folgende Ausreden parat:
- ist mir nie passiert / habe ich so noch nie gesehen (auf Vanyar ist es auf jeden Fall an der Tagesordnung und zur primetime passiert es fast im Minutentakt)
- wenn ich so etwas sehe, dann schmunzle ich nur drüber (geht dir diese menschliche Größe, über etwas, das du nicht magst hinwegzusehen in WoW plötzlich verloren sobald du einloggst?)

In einem MMO, das erstmal für jedermann zugänglich ist, gegen bestimmte Spielergruppen zu hetzen ist genauso intolerant wie im echten Leben bestimmte Gruppen zu diskriminieren und ich finde es jederzeit verwerflich. 
Wenn jemand DPS fixiert ist, oder Itemfixiert ist, oder RP-fixiert ist, oder einen Taten / Achievement Fetisch hat, dann darf er das...
Wenn jemand nur chatten mag und mit leveln nichts am Hut hat, dann darf er das...
Wenn jemand eine Sippe gründen will, in die man nur darf, wenn man mindestens 80 Strahlen hat, dann darf er das...

Wenn jemand glaubt, dass irgendeine dieser Spielerschaften am besten aus dem Spiel verschwinden sollte, oder in HDRO nichts verloren hat, oder, dass RPler in WoW nichts zu suchen hätten, oder jemand der gern PVE macht aus WAR verbannt werden sollte, und diese Gruppen womöglich gar seinen Spielspaß einschränken (das lächerlichste überhaupt), dann sollte er ernsthaft über seine Einstellung nachdenken, denn ein MMO ist keine geschlossene Gesellschaft.


----------



## Squizzel (25. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Dann spiele ich ein anderes HdRO als du. Ich habe häufig gelesen "Barde für HwH gesucht, min xxx Strahlen", obwohl die da gar nicht gebraucht werden.



Vielleicht wollten sie durch dieses Limit auf Nummer Sicher gehen, dass sie einen Barden bekommen, der im Bereich Ausrüstung und Spielerfahrung auf dem Niveau der Rest der Gruppe liegt und nicht jemand der grade frisch 60 ist, noch keine der Instanzen von innen gesehen-, und erst recht noch keine Hard-Modes absolviert hat.

Keine Sorge, das Gegenargument dafür liefere ich selber. So ein Limit ist durchaus legitim. Wenn ich entspannt durch einen Hard-Mode juckeln will, dann nehme ich auch lieber Leute mit dem im Equip auf einem ähnlichen Niveau liegen. Aber wer Random sucht... nein besser noch... wer Random einen _Barden_ kann diese Ansprüche nicht stellen und froh sein, wenn sich überhaupt eine heilende Hand erbarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (25. August 2009)

Larandera schrieb:


> aber...dann will man bisschen PvP machen und man merkt..ach..da geht ja nichts -.- bzw einfach vom Kampfsystem her nicht so wie ich mir PvP vorstelle...



Hallo,
HDRO ist eben kein PvP Spiel, und ich finde das gerade gut. Warum sollte also das Kampfsystem auf den kleinen Teil der Spieler ausgelegt werden die das mögen? 
Nur so nebenbei meiner Meinung nach hat das PvP leider schon WoW sehr zum Nachteil verändert. Eine Gleichstellung aller Klassen wird nicht hin zu bekommen sein. Eine Gruppe ist immer am weinen. 

HDRO ist ein PvE Spiel, das Kampfsystem ist auf PvE Gegner ausgelegt und für mich Beispielsweise wäre es ein Grund nicht mehr HDRO zu spielen wenn sich da ändert.
Jedem sein Spiel. Und da hat Monto wieder recht, wenn jemand von WoW wechselt muss er sich im Klaren darüber sein, das er mit HDRO kein PvP mit rumhüpfenden Chars im Kampf gegen andere Spieler spielt.

Dann sollte er lieber auf AION warten denn dort wird es wohl tolle PvP Kämpfe geben mit wunderbarer Grafik. Aber wie schon jemand vorher schrieb, für mich ist Grobmotoriker ist das nichts, wenn ich auch die Grafik Klasse finde. 

Der TE hat mit HDRO aufgehört und daher war das Spiel eben nicht das richtige für ihn. Und da Vetaro auch immer den Livechat der Entwickler übersetzt und verfolgt, konnte ich gut nachlesen, dass das Kampfsytem nicht Teil dieses Chats war, und das ist auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## SARodiRIEL (26. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Es gibt im übrigen Dinge in Lotro die ich noch viel mehr kritisieren als den Kampfablauf. Das Housing finde ich z.B. sehr schlecht umgesetzt. So lieblos und einfallslos, wie in keinem anderen Spiel, in dem es Housing gibt.



...abgesehen in Everquest2, Asherons Call 2 und Runes of Magic, da ist housing schlechter als in HdRO. Denn wenigstens gibts in HdRO Viertel und Nachbarschaften...
Spiele mit gutem Housing wie Star Wars Galaxies hab ich leider nie gespielt und kanns somit nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Norei (26. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Es gibt im übrigen Dinge in Lotro die ich noch viel mehr kritisieren als den Kampfablauf. Das Housing finde ich z.B. sehr schlecht umgesetzt. So lieblos und einfallslos, wie in keinem anderen Spiel, in dem es Housing gibt.


Was daran liegt, dass die einzigen großen MMOs mit Housing in den letzten 3 Jahren halt HdRO und Runes of Magic waren und da hat HdRO immer noch die Nase vorn. Ich finde es auch blöd, aber warum wird es so selten implementiert?


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass die einzigen großen MMOs mit Housing in den letzten 3 Jahren halt HdRO und Runes of Magic waren und da hat HdRO immer noch die Nase vorn. Ich finde es auch blöd, aber warum wird es so selten implementiert?



Weil es sehr schwer ist gutes Housing umzusetzen.

Macht man es instanziert wie bei HDRO, dann ist es immer irgendwie abseits und nicht so richtig Teil der Spielwelt oder man kann 10 Mal durch dieselbe Tür gehen und ist 10 Mal in einem "anderen Haus" obwohl man in der restlichen MMO Welt immer in dasselbe Haus gegangen ist. Auch nicht gerade so prickelnd.

Fügt man es in die Welt direkt ein, so wie zb. in Vanguard mit vorgegeben "Bauplätzen" so hat man unweigerlich ein "Limit". Daraus resultiert dann, dass man den Spielern die nicht "aktiv sind" ihr Haus irgendwann wegnehmen muss (was viele doof finden, weil in einem MMO jemandem etwas wegzunehmen prinzipiell problematisch ist), da sonst früher oder später alle Plätze voll sind und neue Spieler einfach keine Möglichkeit mehr haben ein Haus zu haben (was auch doof ist).


----------



## Montoliou (27. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Fügt man es in die Welt direkt ein, so wie zb. in Vanguard mit vorgegeben "Bauplätzen" so hat man unweigerlich ein "Limit". Daraus resultiert dann, dass man den Spielern die nicht "aktiv sind" ihr Haus irgendwann wegnehmen muss (was viele doof finden, weil in einem MMO jemandem etwas wegzunehmen prinzipiell problematisch ist), da sonst früher oder später alle Plätze voll sind und neue Spieler einfach keine Möglichkeit mehr haben ein Haus zu haben (was auch doof ist).



Oldboy.. Ich muss Dir wiedersprechen. DAOC zeigt das es anders geht.
Kurze Erklärung für die, die eins der besten MMOs der letzten Jahre nicht gespielt haben.

In Daoc wechselt man durch ein Portal in die Housing Gebiete. (Theoretisch ginge das sogar ohne Instanzierung) Von diesen gab es zu Beginn 3. Die sich nahtlos aneinder fügten. Man merkte den Wechsel von einem ins andere Gebiet nur daran, das der Name sich änderte. Diese Gebiete waren riesig groß und enthielten bis zu 20 Siedlungen a 10 Häusern. Auf jedem Bauplatz konnte jedes Haus gebaut werden. Von der kleinsten Hütte bis zum Herrenhaus. Jedes dieser Häuser konnte in eine Sippenhalle umbenannt werden. Also auch die kleine Hütte. Dafür musste der Besitzer dies nur seiner Sippe "schenken".

Wenn kein Bauplatz mehr vorhanden war wurde einfach, nahtlos und ohne Instanzierung, weiteres Siedlungsgebiet angefügt. Zum Schluss gab es 9 Gebiete die man bebauen konnte. Natürlich entfernten sich die Bauplätze immer weiter vom Eingang. Das spielte für den Besitzer primär keine Rolle da dieser für sein Haus einen Bindestein kaufen und so immer schnell dorthin reisen konnte. Allerdings konnte man NPC-Verkäufer anstellen die man in die Verkaufsstände an den Häusern stellen konnte. Und der, der sein Haus nahe des Eingangs hatte war natürlich im Vorteil. Weil die Reisewege kürzer waren. 

Jeder dieser Verkäufer meldete seine Waren an einen Zentralen Marktsucher. Hier konnte man dann die gewünschte Ware suchen und Sie sich dann gegen eine Versandgebühr von 20% des Kaufpreises schicken lassen oder man reiste selbst zu dem Haus des Verkäufers.

Zusätzlich konnte man die Häuser und Gärten komplett individuell gestalten. (Nur beschränkt durch ein wirklich sehr kleines Raster in welches man die Bauteile einsetzen musste) Man konnte die Form und Farbe der Dächer und Außenwände selbst bestimmen. Im Haus selber gab es fast gar keine beschränkungen mehr. Jedes Objekt konnte stufenlos gedreht und verschoben werden.

Man konnte sich Handwerkszimmer einrichten in die man (sehr teure) Schmieden oder Alchemietische einbaute. Diese brachten einem zusammen mit den Haushändlern eine Preisvorteil bei den Materialien von 20%. Man konnte sich gegen Geld einen eigenen Bänker, Teleportmagier usw. einstellen. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Das Haus wurde zum Mittelpunkt jedes DAOClers. Weil es neben dem Ausschmücken einen wirklichen Nutzen hatte.
Und wie Ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt, machte es ein Auktionshaus auf eine seeeeehr elegante Art und Weise überflüssig.
Mythic hat also gezeigt wie es geht.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Ectheltawar (27. August 2009)

> Mythic hat also gezeigt wie es geht.


Stimmt, deswegen ist DAoC ja auch ein richtiger Millionenseller......^^
Mal ernsthaft, ich bin von dem Housing in Lotro auch nicht sonderlich angetan, mir gefällt da zB bisher Vanguard am besten, aber was nutzt es, anscheinend haben Spiele die auf solche Dinge wert legen wenig Zuwachs an Spielern was zu ganz anderen Problemen führt die ich als noch wesentlich gravierender empfinde.

@Montoliou
Im übrigen wirkt Deine Kritik am Housing etwas deplaziert in Anbetracht der Tatsache das Du kurz zuvor dem TE noch das Recht zu Kritik mehr oder minder abgesprochen hast. 

Zum Kampfsystem:
Ich mag es wie es ist und will es nicht unbedingt verändert wissen. Es mag im gegensatz zu vielen anderen träge und langsam wirken aber genau darin mag auch ein gewisser Reiz liegen, zum einen macht es alles etwas "gemütlicher" und zum anderen muss ich teilweise auch etwas überlegter an die Dineg rangehen. Da die Dinge eben ihre Zeit brauchen muß ich quasi "Notfälle" bereits vorab erahnen um angemessen darauf zu reagieren. Hier irgendwo stand das Beispiel mit dem Tank der Aggro verliert, in vielen anderen Spielen wird dieser "Fehler" nicht sonderlich bestraft da man schnell und unkompliziert die Aggro zurückbekommen kann, in Lotro ist das anders, ein solcher "Fehler" wird wirklich bestraft. 

Zum Trait farmen:
Ich denke jedes MMO hat diesen Farm-Mechanismus irgendwo. Insgesammt gesehen empfinde ich jedoch den Farm-Aufwand in Lotro eher gering. Das Trait-System im Allgemeinen empfinde ich nsogar eher als positiv da man hier für die "entwicklung" seines Chars etwas tun muss. Gezielt farmen muß man dabei auch nur bedingt da man viele Traits bereits beim normallen Questen erhält. Wie in jedem anderen MMO aber auch muß man eben etwas dafür tun wenn man sich mit Trait-Rang 8 nicht zufrieden geben will. Ich bleibe aber dabei das ich es besser finde etwas für die Chargestalltung zu tun, statt sie wie zB in WoW alle paar Level "geschenkt" zu bekommen.


----------



## Squizzel (27. August 2009)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen ist DAoC ja auch ein richtiger Millionenseller......^^



DAOC war zu seiner Zeit extrem erfolgreich. Zu dieser Zeit wüßte Fritz Schmitz noch nicht, dass es MMOs gibt und sie cool sind. Das begriffen die Leute erst mit WoW ab dem BC-AddOn.

UO hatte ein tolles Housing. Dort konnte man alles bewegen und setzen wohin man wollte. Dadurch ergibt sich völlige Freiheit in der Wohnungseinrichtung. Ironie des Schicksals, dass die erste Housing bis heute noch die Beste ist ^^ (mM)


----------



## Door81 (27. August 2009)

Ich spiele beides seit jeweiligem Release. Und das einzige wesegen ich des öfteren eine Lotro-Pause mache, ist ebenfalls das Kampfsystem.

Seit Moria spiele ich einen Hüter als Main, weil er sich für mich gefühlt am schnellsten spielt, davor habe ich einen Barden gespielt, war auch halbwegs ok.

Aber WoW spielt sich schneller, dynamischer, keine Frage.  In WoW passiert etwas wenn ich die Taste drücke, in Lotro dauerts, kann aber meine zweite Aktion schon mal drücken (was wie schon gesagt oft das Gefühl erzeugt es würde laggen oder ewig dauern bis die nächste Aktion kommt).

Ich weiss beides sehr wohl zu schätzen. Doch wenn ich nach längerem Lotro spielen, wieder mal in WoW einloggen und zB in ein Battlground gehe für ein wenig PvP-Spaß (Etten ist nicht wirklich pvp-spass sorry und ich brauche ab und an mal pvp) dann ist der Unterschied schon enorm. Vor allem gerade bei Nahkampf-Klassen. 

Nichts destotrotz, ja man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit dran, ABER es befriedigt (mich zumind.) nicht soweit dass ich nur noch Lotro spielen könnte. Beim Kämpfen schläft einem manchmal echt das Gesicht ein. An manchen Tagen mag ich den relaxten Kampfstil, an anderen Tagen halte ich es überhaupt nicht aus, dass alles so langsam geht, und ich brauch mehr Action. 

Da will ich spontan meinen Gegner in Eisketten legen in gleich drauf zum Schweigen bringen und sofort einen Schlag nachlegen. Das geht in Lotro nicht. In WoW brauche ich dafür Eisige Ketten (spontanzauber) + 0,5sek gcd + Gedankenfrost (sofortzauber) + 0,5 sek gcd + Froststoß (sofortzauber) EINE Sekunde für 3 Aktionen. Die Tasten Trigger ich im GCD schon sodass ich wirklich keine Zeit verliere fürs ausführen. 


Das Kampfsystem von AOC zb ist für mich immer so ein Mittelding, wie es für Hdro auch gut funktioniert hätte. Kombos und auch Casttime aber die Aktionen werden sofort nach dem Drücken der Taste ausgefüht.


Aber ok, man kann nicht alles haben und das PERFEKTE Mmo gibts für mich auch noch nicht, aber jo, beide spielen ist schon recht genial vor allem bringts auch Abwechslung ins Spielerleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ricci (27. August 2009)

GS_Shrek schrieb:


> Verzögerung beim kämpfen? Nunja eine Aktion muss auch abgeschlossen werden um die nächste zu starten, finde ich eigentlich logisch... Ich finde das Kampfsystem ganz interessant, man muss halt noch etwas mehr beachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tugenden? 1000 Mops killen? .. hmm.. XD.. das Erinnert mich an Warhammer online..
wo man knapp 60-200 Mops oder mehr für ein Taktkfragment killen muss.. hihi.. oder ist da ein Unterschied? so wie ich das hier lese.. eher nein xD


----------



## Archonlord (27. August 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> Tugenden? 1000 Mops killen? .. hmm.. XD.. das Erinnert mich an Warhammer online..
> wo man knapp 60-200 Mops oder mehr für ein Taktkfragment killen muss.. hihi.. oder ist da ein Unterschied? so wie ich das hier lese.. eher nein xD



jo ist ein unterschied.. in war sind die taktiken (vom mobs killen) nur fürs pve ..und dort auch nicht nötig
in hdro wurde mir von etlichen 60ern dringend empfohlen für moria alle klassenspezifisch wichtigen tugenden zu farmen 
..und ich solle das möglichst sofort erledigen da es sonst stark am spielspaß nagt
...was es auch so hat^^ supi mit lv 30 erst noch 750 warge töten bevor man ins nächste gebiet geht .. ne das macht echt keinen spaß
mal ganz davon abgesehen dass du in hdro "etwas" länger für nen mob brauchst als in war (außer du bist zelot^^)


----------



## Gromthar (27. August 2009)

Alle wichtigen Tugenden auf 5-6 zu bringen dauert mit einem 60er Char nur wenige Stunden. Die meisten braucht man nicht einmal. Zusätzlich bekommt man auch sehr viele von ihnen allein durch regelmäßige Instanzgänge in Moria. Oftmals gleich zwei Punkte auf einmal. Früher musste man noch 2 Stunden nach Sarnur zur Trolljagd für einen Punkt Tapferkeit. Das ist nicht mehr nötig und wesentlich einfacher geworden.

Die Klassentraits hingegen steigern sich nebenbei, d.h. man muss dafür nicht explizit farmen, sondern sollte lediglich darauf achten beim Hochspielen des Chars möglichst alle normalen Fähigkeiten regelmäßig zu verweden. Einige von ihnen müssen mehr als 1000 mal verwendet werden um den Klassentrait freizuschalten, also früh damit beginnen. Das macht man aber nebenbei.

Bei den Rassentrait verhält es sich wie mit den Tugenden, aber auch diese macht man idR nebenbei oder geht mit einem hochstufigen Char mal eben die letzten paar Ziele ausschalten.

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie man seinen Char spielt. Jeder hat irgendwo anderen Schmuck und andere Spievorlieben. Dementsprechend sind die Traits bei jedem ein wenig anders zu verteilen. Wer z.B. als Jäger zum Watcherraid geht, sollte Mitgefühl möglichst hoch haben. Als Wächter ist alles wichtig das Moral erhöht und Nahkampfschaden verringert. Aber niemand erwartet von einem Level 30 Char alle relevanten Traits fertig zu haben. Das ist weder nötig noch spaßfördernd.


----------



## Montoliou (27. August 2009)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen ist DAoC ja auch ein richtiger Millionenseller......^^



Seit wann verkauft ein Housing ein Spiel? Redest Du nur um zu reden? Oder willst Du auch was sagen?



Ectheltawar schrieb:


> @Montoliou
> Im übrigen wirkt Deine Kritik am Housing etwas deplaziert in Anbetracht der Tatsache das Du kurz zuvor dem TE noch das Recht zu Kritik mehr oder minder abgesprochen hast.



Ich habe mich kein bisken beschwert, Kollege Schmalfuss.. Erst lesen dann flamen.
Ich habe eine Antwort auf die Behauptung gegeben das es keine MMoRPGs gibt in denen Housing vernünftig umgesetzt sei. Und darauf das man entweder instanziert oder wenn nicht, man "unbenutzte" Häuser schnell wieder abreissen muss, da sonst bald kein Platz mehr sei. All das hat man in DAOC elegant gelöst.

Also nochmal Ecthelion.. Extra für Dich schreibe ich auch gaaaaanz langsam. Ich mag das Housing in HDRO. Es passt in die Welt. Man kann immer was verbessern. Aber so wie es zur Zeit ist finde ich es Okay.

Also.. nochmal lesen.. nochmal nachdenken.. daaaan.. posten.. k?

Gruß

Monti


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Oldboy.. Ich muss Dir wiedersprechen. DAOC zeigt das es anders geht.
> Kurze Erklärung für die, die eins der besten MMOs der letzten Jahre nicht gespielt haben.
> ..
> In Daoc wechselt man durch ein Portal in die Housing Gebiete. (Theoretisch ginge das sogar ohne Instanzierung) ...



Naja, fällt für mich genauso in die Kategorie:
Housing findet separat in einer eigenen Zone statt und ist nicht wirklich Teil der restlichen MMO-Welt. Ob das nun mehrere Instanzen sind (HDRO) oder ein riesiges Gebiet ist mir da auch relativ Wurst, sehe nicht inwiefern das viel besser sein soll als in HDRO. 


Der große Vorteil bei Vanguard ist, dass man mitten durch die offene Welte rennt und dort plötzlich einem Haus von einem bestimmten Spieler "begegnen" kann. In jedem MMO wo "housing" sozusagen separat in einer eigenen Zone abläuft ist es irgendwie "entfernter und steriler", finde ich zumindest.



Montoliou schrieb:


> Seit wann verkauft ein Housing ein Spiel? Redest Du nur um zu reden? Oder willst Du auch was sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal nicht immer alles gleich persönlich zu nehmen und auf die Palme zu gehen. Es will dir niemand etwas böses und dieser "agressive Ton" bereits aus deinem ersten Posting kommt hier im HDRO Forum überhaupt nicht gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norei (27. August 2009)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Zum Trait farmen:
> Ich denke jedes MMO hat diesen Farm-Mechanismus irgendwo. Insgesammt gesehen empfinde ich jedoch den Farm-Aufwand in Lotro eher gering. Das Trait-System im Allgemeinen empfinde ich nsogar eher als positiv da man hier für die "entwicklung" seines Chars etwas tun muss.


Das wirklich schöne an den Traits ist, dass sie beim Levelup erhalten bleiben. Daher lohnt es sich, etwas Arbeit zu investieren, weil das bis Mordor erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2009)

Wir führen jetzt eine neue Regel ein.

Wann immer man sich über Grind-Aufgaben und Housing beschwert, muss man im gleichen Post erklären, wie es gefälligst besser zu machen ist.

Negativkritiv ist jetzt verboten, Konstruktivkritik Pflicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2009)

Grinden ist doof! XD


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wir führen jetzt eine neue Regel ein.
> 
> Wann immer man sich über Grind-Aufgaben und Housing beschwert, muss man im gleichen Post erklären, wie es gefälligst besser zu machen ist.
> 
> Negativkritiv ist jetzt verboten, Konstruktivkritik Pflicht.



Da ist für mich ganz klar:

Housing System wie bei Vanguard. Limitierte Plätze und großer Aufwand um ein Haus zu bauen (Berufe, viele Rohstoffe, Bauzeit usw.). Zudem sollte ein Haus das lange Zeit nicht benutzt wird zwangsgeräumt  werden und das Gebäude von denn "Authoritäten" abgerissen wodurch der Bauplatz für jemand anderen frei wird.

Doch insgesamt wollte ich hier eh nur meinen Senf dazugeben, dass man, egal welches System wohl die eine oder andere Grenze in Kauf nehmen muss beim Housing. Nur finde ich es sehr schade, wenn es so abgelegen ist und man eigentlich kaum Häuser sieht oder besucht.


----------



## Ectheltawar (27. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Seit wann verkauft ein Housing ein Spiel? Redest Du nur um zu reden? Oder willst Du auch was sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du aufgestaute Aggressionen hast lass sie doch bitte woanders ab.

Das Argument mit DAoC gibt es einfach zuhauf und wird immer wieder gerne angebracht. Spielehersteller richten sich aber nur bedingt daran was gut ist, vielmehr interessiert es sie was sich verkauft und DAoC hat nicht unbedingt den kommerziellen Erfolg den andere MMOs haben. Systeme wie in DAoC gibt es auch in anderen MMOs, kommerziell Erfolgreich ist bei diesen meist nur das sie sich selbst tragen, bzw vielleicht sogar einen kleinen Gewinn einfahren. Die meisten Hersteller giert es da aber nach mehr, ergo orientiert man sich da eben an den MMOs mit dementsprechender Spielerzahl, diese kommen aber eben auch ohne ein solches System an diese Zahlen.

Flamen wollte ich Dich nicht unbedingt, nur klingt es nunmal seltsam wenn Du in einigen Posts Deinen Unmut über die Kritik des TE kund tust, dann aber selbst kritisierst in einer Form die eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu jener Kritik des TE erkennen lässt. Einzig vielleicht die Aussage das Du wegen deiner eigenen Kritikpunkte nicht das Spiel wechselst. Der Eingangspost des TE ist doch OK, vielmehr hasse ich Topics in denen man einfach nur mitteilt das man das Spiel verlässt, das interessiert wirklich niemanden, hier wurde aber sicherlich beabsichtigt eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion geschaffen.

Und wenn Du hierrauf nochmals unbedingt antworten musst, bitte vergreif Dich nicht nochmals im Ton, ich war freundlich und erwarte eigentlich das Gleiche von meinem Gegenüber. Man muß nicht der gleichen Meinung sein, aber das hier ist ein Forum und in einem solchen muß es doch möglich sein seine persönliche Meinung kund tun zu dürfen ohne von Leuten wie Dir direkt angegriffen zu werden.


----------



## kogrash (27. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> [...]
> Und dennoch ist mein Account *schnell* wieder gekündigt worden.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist.
> [...]



...das war vielleicht das Problem - das Kampfsystem braucht ne gewisse Gewöhnungszeit.

Ich finds, jenachdem welche Klasse ich spiele, mal völlig ok (zB Barde, aber auch Jäger solo), mal etwas nervig (Wächter, da man mit einer extrem langsamen 2-Handaxt nur gut Schaden macht wenn man die Angriffe möglichst nahtlos aneinander reiht - aber dann muß man ständig auf die Quickbars schauen). Hab mich halt dran gewöhnt...

Housing würde ich als Schnelllösung einfach ein wenig anders instanzieren: Von der (nichtinstanzierten) Hauptstraße mit den Verkäufern etc. gehen dann die Instanzen ab. Entweder als Seitenstraßen oder sogar nur als Wohnhäuser, wo nur die Wohnungen instanziert sind. So sieht man auch mal Nachbarn und trotzdem wäre das Ganze erweiterbar. Obwohl das Materialsammeln auch was hat - Beschäftigung für Vielspieler.

Was den Grind angeht: In Quests einfach 15 oder 30 von irgendwas töten ist ja ok - meist gibt es ja dazu auch ne Geschichte, so daß das Ganze Sinn macht. Aber die Tugenden sind nun wirklich ein wenig zu viel des Guten. Keine Begründung, keine Alternativen, einfach killen... Wenn ich wenigstens auch mal das Gebiet wechseln könnte. Oder statt der Salamander in Evendim Viecher mit Fell verhauen dürfte - ich hänge gerade mit dem Schneider in genau der Stufe. Aber leider haben Salamander (im Gegensatz zu Schindkröten :/ ) kein Fell... Nun ja, wenigstens die Rassenquests erledigen sich ja nebenbei.


----------



## Isgram (28. August 2009)

Also ich neu hier im Forum aber nicht in MMOs.
Also ich habe das hier mal mit großem Intresse gelesen.
Ich bin ein Ex WoW´ler, aber warum wieso weshalb tut hier nichts zur Sache.
Aber was ich hier sagen will, ist das jedes Game sein eigenes Kampfsystem hat und das alle das beste und schlechteste haben.
WoW ist mehr zum schnellen Draufhauen gedacht, in LotRo ist es so, das da mehr das RPG mit berücksichtigt wird in einer  realitischeren Animation.
Beides hat was für sich.


----------



## Vetaro (28. August 2009)

Isgram schrieb:


> Aber was ich hier sagen will, ist das jedes Game sein eigenes Kampfsystem hat und das alle das beste und schlechteste haben.



Schön, dann hat sich das ja geklärt.

Okay, wir können das Thema schließen Leute, jedes einzelne Spiel auf der Welt hat das beste und schlechteste Kampfsystem!


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Schön, dann hat sich das ja geklärt.
> 
> Okay, wir können das Thema schließen Leute, jedes einzelne Spiel auf der Welt hat das beste und schlechteste Kampfsystem!



Hoch lebe der Postmodernismus und wir trinken auf den Relativismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Schön, dann hat sich das ja geklärt.
> 
> Okay, wir können das Thema schließen Leute, jedes einzelne Spiel auf der Welt hat das beste und schlechteste Kampfsystem!



In anderen Foren ist "Pseudo-Mod-sein" verboten...


----------



## Morbash (28. August 2009)

Interessant.

Die Diskussion nimmt ja hier teilweise fast WoW'sche Formen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:
ich für meinen Teil kann den Ersteller dieses Themas verstehen. Ich
mag das Spiel selber sehr gerne, aber das Kampfsystem ist, zumindest gefühlt, schon recht träge. Nachdem ich diesen Thread nun schon einige Zeit mitverfolge, stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen. Die Trägheit des Kampfes (meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf einen Wächter) wird hier oft mit dem angeblichen "Realismus" der Animationen usw. "entschuldigt".
Aber mal Hand aufs Herz - wie steht es wirklich um realistische Kampfsimulation in hdro? Wenn mein Gegner mir abwartend zusieht, wie ich in aller Ruhe meine Axt hebe und währenddessen meine gesamte
Rechte völlig ohne Deckung ist? Wenn ich einen solchen behäbigen Axthieb nicht in seiner zweisekündigen Ausführung ändern, bzw. abbrechen kann um auf meinen Gegner zu reagieren? wie langsam denken Zwerge?

Da gibt mir, auch wenn ich mir damit hier Feinde mache, ein "direkter Kampf", wie in WoW viel eher das Gefühl mittendrin zu sein, auch wenn die Pixel auf dem Bildschirm nicht so bemüht darum sind, es möglichst realistisch aussehen zu lassen.

Morbash


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Das Argument mit DAoC gibt es einfach zuhauf und wird immer wieder gerne angebracht. Spielehersteller richten sich aber nur bedingt daran was gut ist, vielmehr interessiert es sie was sich verkauft und DAoC hat nicht unbedingt den kommerziellen Erfolg den andere MMOs haben.



Ist dir bewusst, dass nur Dofus, Lineage (I+II) und WoW erfolgreicher sind im Genre "Bezahl-Account-MMOs"? Ich spreche jetzt nicht von den Peaks, die Spiele wie AoC und Warhammer kurz nach dem Release geschafft haben. DAOC hielt zu seiner Glanzzeit von Shrouded Isles bis Trials of Atlantis stabil 600.000 aktive Accounts und ist damit kommerziell erfolgreicher als War, Lotro und Eve.

DAOC gerät gerne in Vergessenheit. Man darf es jedoch nicht vergessen. Wäre WoW nicht eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, würde heute jedes MMO mit DAOC verglichen werden. Wobei es fraglich wäre ob MMOs ohne WoW überhaupt einen so große Massenpopularität erlangt hätten.


----------



## Ectheltawar (28. August 2009)

@Squizzel

Ist mir durchaus bewußt, ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage. Man muß schon den gesammten Text lesen. DAoC war zu seiner Zeit besonders erfolgreich, jedoch ist das lange her und andere Titel haben unlängst mehr Kunden als es in DAoC derzeit der Fall ist. Neuere MMOs haben sogar versucht möglichst viel von DAoC zu übernehmen, doch ein kommerzieller Erfolg sind auch diese nichts geworden. Die von Dir aufgezählten Spiele sind teilweise sogar noch lächerlich von ihren Kundenzahlen her, zieht man noch das F2Play hinzu, hier gibt es Titel die weitaus mehr Zulauf haben. Im Grunde ging es dabei viel eher um die Frage ob ein System wie jenes aus DAoC wirklich mehr Kunden anzieht und ich denke das kann man recht simpel mit "Nein" beantwortet. Ein komplexes Housing ist für die meisten wohl eher ein "Nice to have" statt ein "Must have". Allgemein ist das gesammte SandBox-Konzept für ein MMO ganz nett, aber alles andere als Massenkompatibel und das war alles worum es ging.


----------



## kogrash (28. August 2009)

Morbash schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Die Diskussion nimmt ja hier teilweise fast WoW'sche Formen an
> 
> ...



- sorry für fullquote, aber wollt da nicht kürzen -

Für das träge Gefühl sorgt ja die verzögerte Ausführung der Fähigkeiten. 2 Gründe meine ich dafür zu sehen: Es wird noch eine andere vorher gestartete Tätigkeit ausgeführt oder es wird auf den nächsten Autohit gewartet. Ersteres ist für mich noch einsehbar und auch sofort ersichtlich, letzteres kaum. Man drückt den Knopf, kein anderer Angriff von mir blockiert meinen Char und doch passiert erstmal nichts - außer dem gelben gestrichelten Rahmen ums Icon. Das gibt dieses blöde Gefühl zu warten bis er reagiert. Das die Autohits nicht parallel laufen und auch vollständig ausgeführt werden macht ja einen gewissen Sinn. Ich kann mit meiner Axt halt nur einen Angriff zu gleichen Zeit ausführen. Aber so pfuscht mir das System immer in mein Spiel rein.

Die andere Variante, das warten auf eine vorher von mir gestartet Aktion, kann ich zwar optisch überblicken. Da gibt aber dann das Problem, daß ich meine nächste Aktion nicht zu früh starten darf, da ich sonst die erste noch überschreiben könnte (wenn die noch nen gelbe Strichelrahmen hat). Starte ich aber zu spät kommt wieder der Autohit dazwischen und meine 2. Aktion verzögert sich immens. Folge: Ich muß nicht nur auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt warten sondern dann auch ein sehr kleines Zeitfenster erwischen (wenn die 1. Aktion ausgeführt wird, also grüner Rahmen). Also ständig ein Auge auf den Icons. Das Prinzip, daß man die nächste Aktion aufreihen kann hat mal Vorteile, mal Nachteile. Bei manchen Klassen funktioniert das toll für mich (zB Runi), bei anderen nervt es ziemlich (Wächter - entweder die Autohits dazwischen oder ich hab als Tank keine Zeit ständig auf Icons zu schauen).

Also:
Autohits abkoppeln. Und das Aufreihen optional machen. Alle sind glücklich 

Die langen Animationen sind kein Argument für mich. Wenn ein Angriff lange braucht kriegt er ne Castbar, fertig. Kurze Angriffe bringen ihre Animation im Global Cooldown unter (gibts den hier überhaupt? . Der Rest regelt sich über die Cooldowns der Fähigkeiten. Fertig.
Und wegen Realismus, naja... ich war vorgestern etwas amüsiert als eine Spitzmaus (!) in Lothlorien einen Angriff meiner 2-Handaxt (!) geblockt (!) hat. Von daher...


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

In einem Fantasy Computerspiel mit Realismus zu argumentieren ist sowieso meist fragwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann mit Kongruenz innerhalb der Fantasiewelt argumentieren, aber dennoch sollte immer das Spieldesign und gameplay im Vordergrund stehen. Niemand würde sich beispielsweise freuen, wenn sein Held vom Tänzelnden Pony bis zu den Minen von Moria Monate brauchen würde (allein für die Reise), einfach weil der Weg so weit ist.


----------



## Twinklos (29. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Empfinde ich leider genauso!
> Es wirkt mir einfach alles etwas zu lahm.
> Was mich auch dazu gebracht hat, das Spiel nach 2 Tagen wieder zu deinstallieren...
> Schade drum, der Rest ist echt sehr cool :-)



Wobei wir dann wieder beim Punkt...


Vetaro schrieb:


> Wir führen jetzt eine neue Regel ein.
> 
> Negativkritiv ist jetzt verboten, Konstruktivkritik Pflicht.


...währen.

Habe absichtlich, die Zeile "Wann immer man sich über Grind-Aufgaben und Housing beschwert, muss man im gleichen Post erklären, wie es gefälligst besser zu machen ist." aus dem quote, gelöscht.


----------



## Morbash (29. August 2009)

kogrash schrieb:


> Das Prinzip, daß man die nächste Aktion aufreihen kann hat mal Vorteile, mal Nachteile. Bei manchen Klassen funktioniert das toll für mich (zB Runi), bei anderen nervt es ziemlich (Wächter - entweder die Autohits dazwischen oder ich hab als Tank keine Zeit ständig auf Icons zu schauen).



Da gebe ich Dir zu 100% Recht. Eben die von Dir geschilderten Faktoren führen zu diesem "trägen Spielgefühl". Letztendlich macht für mich, wie oben schon erwähnt, dieses Spielgefühl, der "Flow" wenn man so will, ein wesentlichen Teil des Spielspaßes aus.



kogrash schrieb:


> Autohits abkoppeln. Und das Aufreihen optional machen. Alle sind glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und auch hier - vollste Zustimmung.
Den Vorschlag finde ich klasse. Jetzt müsste er nur noch umgesetzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morbash


----------



## Ectheltawar (29. August 2009)

> Autohits abkoppeln. Und das Aufreihen optional machen. Alle sind glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist nicht korrekt, es sind nur jene glücklich die das System gerne schneller haben wollen. All jene die das System wie es jetzt ist lieber haben werden daran wohl kaum gefallen finden. Ich verstehe im Allgemeinen nicht das Problem von vielen, es gibt mittlerweile eine Unmenge an MMOs und für fast jeden dürfte eines dabei sein das ihm gefällt.


----------



## kogrash (29. August 2009)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt, es sind nur jene glücklich die das System gerne schneller haben wollen. All jene die das System wie es jetzt ist lieber haben werden daran wohl kaum gefallen finden. Ich verstehe im Allgemeinen nicht das Problem von vielen, es gibt mittlerweile eine Unmenge an MMOs und für fast jeden dürfte eines dabei sein das ihm gefällt.



hm, ich will ja nicht die Castzeiten oder so verändern. Und das "Vorauswählen" eines Angriffs optional machen. Der Kampf muß also gar nicht schneller vorbei sein. Aber die Reaktionen meines Chars auf meine Befehle wären, wenn gewünscht, sehr direkt - also schnell. Und natürlich müßte das ganze Kampfsystem dann komplett neu justiert und überarbeitet werden (ein Grund warum es auch nicht kommen wird und das Ganze hier bloß ein Whinethread ist).

Zum letzten Satz: Ich wähle ein MMO ja nicht nur nach seinem Kampfsystem aus. Und auch nicht falsch verstehen - so sehr belastet mich das nicht. Vielleicht läufts sogar anders rum: Wenn das Kampfsystem so super geschmeidig wäre würde eine kleine Einstiegshürde bei dem Spiel wegfallen. Wer weiß wer dann noch alles in HdRo rumrennen würde....


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

Ich finde das Kampfsystem auch sehr blöd, daher mache ich meistens nur Quests und RP, in Instanzen gehe ich selten.

Das Kampsystem macht zwar Sinn, dafür aber wenig Spaß.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich das hier lese, fühle ich mich bestätigt darin, mir keine fremden Meinungen zu Herzen zu nehmen, sondern lieber selber zu testen. Würde ich Lotro nicht kennen und mich fragen, ob ichs spielen sollte und würde dann den Thread hier lesen....Ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, weil ich von einem langsamen und trägen Kampfsystem lese, das andere sogar davon abhält, Lotro weiterzuspielen, obwohl sie alles andere an dem Spiel mögen. Ich weiss nicht, welches Lotro ihr spielt, oder ob ihr euch vielleicht nur nen ordentlichen Rchner kaufen solltet, aber das Kampsystem ist nicht zu langsam und träge. Überhaupt nicht. Letztendlich ist es scheinbar wieder nur die übliche WOW vs. Lotro Diskussion, völlig sinnlos. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr erwartet, Klick und instant action...am besten 25 mal hintereinander...Mousebuttonmashing oder was weiss ich. Wenn ich ne Aktion anklicke, dann wird die auch sofort ausgeführt, inclusive der dafür nötigen Animation natürlich und wenn ich während der Ausführung dieser Aktion schon die nächste klicke, startet die logischerweise sofort, nachdem die erste abgeschlossen ist. Ist doch völlig normal. Soll die erste Aktion mittendrin abgebrochen werden (aber trotzdem Wirkung, oder?) und die nächste folgen, sobald ich klicke? Das ergibt für mich nicht wirklich Sinn.
Nochmal.....ich empfehle jedem, nicht auf den Schmarrn ( das ist es nämlich grösstenteils, subjektiver Schmarrn) von anderen zu hören, sondern sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.

Zum Tugendsystem muss ich dem Ersteller allerdings zustimmen, ist tatsächlich relativ öde. Allerdings ist man nicht wirklich gezwungen, dieses zu vollenden, ich selber hab auch nicht alles auf max. und man hat keinen spürbaren Nachteil, wenn das so ist.


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> das Kampsystem ist nicht zu langsam und träge. Überhaupt nicht. Letztendlich ist es scheinbar wieder nur die übliche WOW vs. Lotro Diskussion, völlig sinnlos. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr erwartet, Klick und instant action...am besten 25 mal hintereinander...Mousebuttonmashing oder was weiss ich.



Ich finde es relativ müßig, die gesamte Argumentation für irgendwelche 6-Post-newbies jedes mal aufs neue anzufangen. _Ja_ wir reden von WoW-vs.-Lotro, wenn du es so willst, denn *verglichen zwischen den beiden* ist Lotro träge, und _nein_ WoW ist kein 25 mal hintereinander Mousebuttonmashing.
 Eine Argumentation wird nicht dadurch wahrer, dass man das Ziel seiner Kritik verspottet.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (31. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich finde es relativ müßig, die gesamte Argumentation für irgendwelche 6-Post-newbies jedes mal aufs neue anzufangen. _Ja_ wir reden von WoW-vs.-Lotro, wenn du es so willst, denn *verglichen zwischen den beiden* ist Lotro träge, und _nein_ WoW ist kein 25 mal hintereinander Mousebuttonmashing.
> Eine Argumentation wird nicht dadurch wahrer, dass man das Ziel seiner Kritik verspottet.





Wer hat dich gewzungen, darauf zu antworten? Ausserdem werde ich sicher nicht mit dir diskutieren, sondern habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan. Ist das nur Leuten vorbehalten, die 3000 posts haben, bevor sie sich überhaupt anmelden, oder was. Auf Nimmerwiedersehen.

P.S. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht behauptet habe, das WoW Mousebuttonmashing wäre. Habe nur gefragt, ob das einige unter einem schnellen Kampfsystem verstehen, da dasselbe bei Lotro ja angeblich so unglaublich langsam ist.


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2009)

Kein Problem, die meisten Leute in Foren sind auch nicht wegen der Diskussionen hier sondern geben nur ihre Meinungen kund und ignorieren dann alles darauf folgende.


----------



## Blanche (31. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Liebe HdRo Community.
> 
> Zuerst einmal ein großes Lob an das Spiel. Grafik, Performance, Rollenspielgefühl, Quests etc. etc. das ist wirklich alles sehr gut gelungen.
> 
> ...



So ich möchte nun auch mal "meinen Senf" dazu geben. 
Also meiner Meinung nach Unterscheidet sich das Kampfsystem von HdRO nur gering von z.B. WoW.
Ich WoW kommt dir das Sytem schneller vor, weil der GCD sofort bei Beginn einer Aktion anfängt abzulaufen. Hier muss man warten bis GCD oder Skill mit längerer Casttime abgelaufen ist um die nächste Aktion klicken zu können.
Bei HdRO startet der "GCD" erst nachdem die Aktion beendet wurde. Aber man kann während Aktion 1 läuft schon Aktion 2 planen. Diese startet dann wenn der "GCD" abgelaufen ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Sethek (31. August 2009)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach resultiert die gefühlte "Schwammigkeit" aus der Tatsache, daß es ausser der Charanimation keine Anzeige für die Dauer einer Kampfaktion gibt. Es muß nicht unbedingt WoW sein - mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb kein MMO ein, wo man auf die Animation des eigenen Chars achten müsste. Daß die "automatische Attacke" dabei genauso zählt wie eine "Kampfaktion" (man verzeihe mir die vermutlich inkorrekten Termini) kommt noch dazu. Als ich kurz diverse Nahkampfklassen angetestet habe, hats auch ein Stück gedauert, bis ich den Dreh raus hatte.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, das kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Kundiger hat diesbezüglich weniger Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dith: Das Buffed-Forum braucht einen Sirtaki-Mann zur Zankeindämmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach resultiert die gefühlte "Schwammigkeit" aus der Tatsache, daß es ausser der Charanimation keine Anzeige für die Dauer einer Kampfaktion gibt. Es muß nicht unbedingt WoW sein - mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb kein MMO ein, wo man auf die Animation des eigenen Chars achten müsste. Daß die "automatische Attacke" dabei genauso zählt wie eine "Kampfaktion" (man verzeihe mir die vermutlich inkorrekten Termini) kommt noch dazu. Als ich kurz diverse Nahkampfklassen angetestet habe, hats auch ein Stück gedauert, bis ich den Dreh raus hatte.
> 
> Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, das kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Kundiger hat diesbezüglich weniger Probleme.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die "Schwammigkeit" resultiert genau aus der Tatsache, dass bei bestimmten Fähigkeiten Animationen unterschiedlicher Länge (je nach Fähigkeit) ausgeführt werden, deren Dauer in keiner Weise angezeigt wird (wie das sonst mit Zauberbalken passiert).

Das "zu langsam Gefühl" kommt aber wohl bei den Leuten daher, dass man einfach öfter in der Situation ist, wo man einfach nur zusieht und gerade nichts drücken "kann" als das in anderen MMOs der Fall ist. Die Aktionen die man pro Minute setzen kann sind einfach geringer und gerade als Nahkämpfer passiert es auch mal, dass über 4 Sekunden zwischen verschiedenen Fähigkeiten vergehen.

Ein weiteres Kuriousum ist die Tatsache, dass nach einem Gefährtenmanöver anscheinend ein Autohit ausgelassen wird. Vielleicht hat es auch einen anderen Grund, aber nach einem Manöver dauert es ungewöhnlich lange bis man wieder eine Ability benutzen kann, auch beim Barden meiner Freundin.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (31. August 2009)

Ich lass jetzt mal vergleiche mit anderen Games beiseite...Vergleiche sind immer doof.

Lieber sage ich mal was dazu wie mir das Kampfsystem von Lotro gefällt:

Ich finde es sehr gut und auch recht Anspruchsvoll. Man muss sich hapt überlegen was man machen möchte. Ich als Wächter habe ja verschiedene Fähigkeiten die ich erst durch aktives Blocken aktiviere. So sind bspw. 3´er Kombos möglich (sorry für die wahrscheinlich falsche Ausdrucksweise), um meinen Wächter optimal einsetzen zu können sollte ich wissen, dass es wenig Sinn macht in der Kombo die zweite Stufe auszuführen dann aber statt dem dritten Schritt etwas anders wähle.

Für mich als donk und liftime-noob relativ anspruchsvoll.

Aloha


----------



## kogrash (31. August 2009)

Yo, MelvinSmiley, bißchen griffig, was? 
Du tust eben nicht nur deine Meinung kund wenn du gleichzeitig die unsere als "Schmarrn" bezeichnest.

Nochmal der generelle Hinweis: Es macht einen Riesenunterschied welche Klasse und mit welcher Waffe man spielt. Beim Runi ist das System zB völlig ok für mich. Aber spielt mal bitte einen Wächter mit ner langsamen 2Handaxt und behauptet danach das ginge flott...

Dazu das Problem bei HdRo: Wenn ich einfach blind was drücke kann ich aus Versehen vorgewählte Aktionen abbrechen. Das ist gerade bei diesen "3er-Kombos" blöde, da mir evtl. die Zeit zu einem 2. Anlauf fehlt. Damit das nicht passiert muß ich ein Auge auf die Icons haben. Nicht immer günstig. Andere Systeme kann man dagegen blind bedienen (mit Shortcuts), was zum tanken zB ein Riesenvorteil ist. Macht mein Char noch eine Aktion sind andere Aktionen halt einfach gesperrt und ich kann sie nicht aus Versehen abbrechen. Sicherlich holt man blind nicht das Optimum beispielsweise an Schaden raus, aber beim tanken geht es ja weniger um optimale Rotationen als um Überblick. Zumindest manchmal und zumindest für mich.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

kogrash schrieb:


> Nochmal der generelle Hinweis: Es macht einen Riesenunterschied welche Klasse und mit welcher Waffe man spielt. Beim Runi ist das System zB völlig ok für mich. Aber spielt mal bitte einen Wächter mit ner langsamen 2Handaxt und behauptet danach das ginge flott...



Das ist ein weiterer interessanter Punkt. Der Runenmeister wurde nämlich erst mit dem Addon eingeführt und diese Kritik am Kampfsystem gibt es ja seit der Beta von HDRO. Gerade mit den beiden neuen Klassen der Minen von Moria hat Turbine auf jeden Fall versucht dieser Kritik auch Rechnung zu tragen, da die zwei neuen Klassen sich deutlich "flotter" spielen als viele "alte" Klassen.


----------



## kogrash (31. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist ein weiterer interessanter Punkt. Der Runenmeister wurde nämlich erst mit dem Addon eingeführt und diese Kritik am Kampfsystem gibt es ja seit der Beta von HDRO. Gerade mit den beiden neuen Klassen der Minen von Moria hat Turbine auf jeden Fall versucht dieser Kritik auch Rechnung zu tragen, da die zwei neuen Klassen sich deutlich "flotter" spielen als viele "alte" Klassen.



ja, der Hüter hat sehr flotte Angriffe (alleine schon weil er grundsätzlich nur 1Handwaffen benutzt). Und beim Runi stören die Autohits nicht (auch da er sie kaum einsetzt). So kommen sich die Sachen nicht in die Quere...


----------



## Norei (1. September 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach resultiert die gefühlte "Schwammigkeit" aus der Tatsache, daß es ausser der Charanimation keine Anzeige für die Dauer einer Kampfaktion gibt.


Du kannst seit kurzem mit irgend einem Flag eine Sanduhr einblenden lassen, die dir den GCD anzeigt (glaube ich jedenfalls, dass es der GCD ist, die Sanduhr habe ich gesehen).


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. September 2009)

Also das Kampfsystem ist halt Geschmacksache, ich komm damit ganz gut zurrande

ABER

Was mich annervt sind die ewigen Wege, ab Angmar wirds fies wenn man bspw. als Gelehrter auch noch seine Geöehrtengilden Sachen machen will/muss, da ist doch schon ziemlich Rennerei angesagt, die einfach unnötig Zeit kostet.

Auch halte ich es für UNUMGÄNGLICH, dass Turbine nochmal die Quests auf Solo/Kleingruppe/gefährtengruppen-Tauglichkeit abcheckt...Schliesslich kommt es immer wieder vor, dass man in einer unlösbaren Soloquest ist während man die eine oder andere Gefährtenquest LOCKER alleine schafft.

Grüße


----------



## Gromthar (1. September 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Du kannst seit kurzem mit irgend einem Flag eine Sanduhr einblenden lassen, die dir den GCD anzeigt (glaube ich jedenfalls, dass es der GCD ist, die Sanduhr habe ich gesehen).


Das kann schon seit Ewigkeiten einblenden ...


----------



## Nikolis (1. September 2009)

hallo liebe community,
abgesehen vom kampfsystem... einen weiteren gameplay-verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich auch noch anzubringen. der spielfluss wird für mich durch eine sache besonders stark gehemmt:
das betrifft das reiten!
das auf- und abmounten ist zwar toll animiert, dauert jedoch unheimlich lange. kann ich natürlich unter RP-gesichtspunkten völlig akzeptieren... 

ABER:
leider gibt es dafür keinen gameplay automatismus. soll heißen, wenn ich ein erzvorkommen entdecke, dann muß ich jedesmal extra einen button drücken um abzumounten, bevor ich es abbauen kann. das erz vom pferd aus anklicken und damit verbundenes auto-abmounten geht nicht. da gibts ne fehlermeldung, daß ich erst absteigen muß. zwar eine kleinigkeit, die mich aber beim skillen und farmen auf die dauer unglaublich stört!

das zweite betrifft das questen:
wieso muß ich auch da vom pferd umständlich absteigen, wenn ich mit einem questgeber sprechen will? absolut unnötig, und stört mich unheimlich im spielfluss. aus RP sicht ebenso unnötig! wieso kann man sich mit einem NPC nicht vom pferd aus unterhalten? 
ich weiß nicht wie es euch damit geht, aber mich nervt es sehr!

mein vorschlag wäre, z.b. eine option für schnelles auf- und abmounten einzuführen. ebenso eine option für automatisches abmounten bei questgebern und jedweden rohstoffen.

viele grüße,
nikolis


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2009)

Das von dir beschriebene Problem gab es lange, lange in WoW ebenso. Ich denke, bis eine weile vor oder nach Burning Crusade herrschte das.

Man kann natürlich begründen, dass es "unhöflich" ist. Man spricht ja auch "vom hohen Ross" mit jemandem, wenn man sich für was besseres hält, und man macht das einfach nicht.  ((Rein von der Wortherkunft her,_ "höf"lich_, ist es eigentlich *sehr* höflich, weil man wohl ein Mitglied "des Hofes" sein musste, um ein pferd zu haben, aber das ist eine andere Sache))

Allerdings finde ich, dass diese Begründung blöd ist. Ob man zu einem typen hin reitet, sein pferd halb in den NPC rein rangiert, absteigt, dialog schnell wegklickt und wieder aufsteigt - oder einfach *nur* wegklickt* - macht für mich dann auch kaum noch einen Unterschied. Da kann man's von mir aus auch ganz rein packen.



Nochmal zu Nikolis: Man muss auch mal ein bisschen darauf achte, wie sehr man aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten macht. Dich nervt das zum Beispiel "besonders stark" - aber mal ehrlich, das liegt daran, weil es an anderen Fehlern mangelt, die einen jetzt _echt mal_ abnerven könnten. Wenn jemand mich fragt, ob er HdRO ausprobieren sollte, würde ich nicht sagen "Jaa schon, aber bedenke, dass man da andauernd auf- und abmounten muss!" - Das ist ja schon echt erbsenzählen.


----------



## OldboyX (1. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Nikolis: Man muss auch mal ein bisschen darauf achte, wie sehr man aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten macht. Dich nervt das zum Beispiel "besonders stark" - aber mal ehrlich, das liegt daran, weil es an anderen Fehlern mangelt, die einen jetzt _echt mal_ abnerven könnten. Wenn jemand mich fragt, ob er HdRO ausprobieren sollte, würde ich nicht sagen "Jaa schon, aber bedenke, dass man da andauernd auf- und abmounten muss!" - Das ist ja schon echt erbsenzählen.



Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass es nicht "gamebreaking" ist. Doch es ist halt einfach lästig und man frägt sich wieso die Entwickler das nicht ändern (zb vom Pferd aus mit NPCs reden). Außer der von dir genannten Begründung (die ich aus denselben Gründen die du genannt hast wenig stichhaltig finde) gibt es keinen ersichtlichen Grund, außer um die Spieler zu "nerven".

Oder ein anderes Beispiel:
Die Berufe sind toll gestaltet, haben nette Animationen etc. Doch wenn ich ca. 300 Barren herstellen will (was ich nicht übertrieben viel finde, damit skillt man nichtmal 1e Stufe komplett durch) muss ich fast eine geschlagene Stunde ZUSEHEN wie der Balken sich bewegt. Bei so etwas bekomme ich einfach das Gefühl, dass die Entwickler mir die Zeit "abstehlen".


----------



## Nikolis (1. September 2009)

@ Vetaro

nenn es erbsenzählerisch, oder aus ner mücke nen elefanten machen... es sind viele kleinigkeiten, die mir in der summe den spaß am spiel mindern.
sicher kein grund vom spiel abzuraten, das nicht.
aber darum geht es in diesem thread doch auch gar nicht... oder hab ich da was missverstanden?
einiges nervt eben schon seit anbeginn dieses spiels, was jedoch ohne größeren aufwand verbesserbar wäre... bisher aber ignoriert wurde.

und das argument "vom hohen ross" mit den npc´s zu sprechen... JA GENAU!!! lasse ich absolut gelten!
denn wenn ich mir als "arroganter" heermeister der höchsten stufe von einem "bauernlümmel"-npc eine quest abhole, dann würde ich schon gern selber entscheiden, ob ich "von hohem ross" mit ihm spreche, oder extra für ihn absteige. DAS nenne ich rollenspiel! kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob und wieviel RP er für´s questen einfließen lassen möchte... und ob es angemessen wäre, auf seinem pferd sitzen zu bleiben. 

zu oldboyX:
ja, das ewige einschmelzen etc. hat mich auch schon SEHR viel spielzeit gekostet. sollte man auch beschleunigen. nicht jeder hat ein "lifetime account" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepy84 (1. September 2009)

So, als erstes würde ich mich gerne mal outen. Ja ich bin ein Lotro-Fanboy.
Ich habe mir damals die Preorderversion samt Lifetimeabo geholt, ohne das Spiel jemals angetestet zu haben. Seitdem habe ich über 3000 Stunden in Mittelerde verbracht. Und habe es auch nicht bereut.

_ABER!_ Da ich jemand bin, der auch gerne mal etwas Abwechslung hat, hab ich auch einen Abstecher in die _World of Warcraft_ gemacht, meinen _Warhammer_ geschwungen und das _Age of Conan_ wieder aufleben lassen. Und nicht nur für 5-10 stunden. Nein, ich habe jedes Spiel weit über 100 Stunden angetestet.

Und nun kommts... im Vergleich mit den anderen eben genannten Spielen ist das Kampfsystem von Lotro nun einfach mal das langsamste. 
Jetz sagt ihr "Jaaaa, das ist DEINE Meinung" und ich sage "NEIN, das ist FAKT!"
Und ihr sagt "ja und wieso spielst du dann nicht WoW, WAR oder AoC? Hääääää?" und ich sag "hm, lasst mich das mal erklären."

Ich bin nunmal ein sehr objektiver und meist auch positiver Mensch, womit auch erklärt wäre warum dies mein erster Buffed-Foreneintrag ist, obwohl ich schon sehr lange mitlese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich fand und finde immer noch WoW ist ein großartiges Spiel, und hat sehr viel zu bieten. Warhammer hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht, die PvP-Battlegrounds waren sehr actiongeladen und die blutigen und brutalen Kämpfe in AoC haben meiner agressiven, dunklen Seite auch eine Wahnsinnsfreude bereitet.

Jedoch, wenn ich ein MMORPG spiele, dann suche ich nicht primär bahnbrechende Action und harte Herausforderungen, sondern Entspannung und Spaß. 
Wenn ich mich mit anderen messen will dann spiel ich Streetfighter oder Counterstrike:Source. 

Deswegen mag ich auch das Kampfsystem so wie es ist, denn es hält die meisten gestressten und unausgeglichenen Leute davon ab Lotro längerfristig zu spielen. Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich auch froh über den geringen PvP Gehalt des Spiels... und nein ich bin kein PvP hassender RP only Spieler... ich habe 3 Monster auf oder über rang 4 und auch meine "Guten" Chars verschlägt es öfters mal in die Etten.

Was ich eigentlich mit dem ganzen Geschreibsel sagen will ist, keiner der potentiellen Lotro Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger die hier vielleicht mitlesen, sollte sich von dieser oder auch anderen Diskussionen hier im Forum abschrecken lassen. Lotro ist ein großartiges Spiel... allerdings nicht für jedermann. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Wenn du ein entspannter, geistig erwachsener Spieler bist, der gerne mit Seinesgleichen, Abenteuer in einer sehr atmosphärischen, schönen Welt bestreitet... dann probier Lotro aus... wenn nicht dann lass es, es zwingt dich ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikolis (1. September 2009)

amen -.-


----------



## SARodiRIEL (2. September 2009)

Thema gegessen? Juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

nein, eigentlich nicht... denn wir sind leider (mal wieder) an dem punkt angekommen, an dem es heißt:
"bla bla... laßt doch jeden spielen, was ihm am meißten gefällt blabla... immer diese nörgler bla und blubb!"

ein eingenartigerweise immer wieder beliebter punkt, der eingebracht wird, um jegliche diskussion an einen toten punkt zu bringen. 

schade eigentlich, da ich diesen thread nicht als mecker & nörgel thema ansehe, sondern als diskussion um konstruktive kritik zu üben. denn davon lebt ein spiel. es bringt ein spiel weiter...
so können die spiele-designer positive anregungen für verbesserungen bekommen, und aktiv mit der spieler-community arbeiten.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

Except dass die Designer deutsch-unkundige Amerikaner sind und wir uns nichtmal im offiziellen Codemasters-Forum befinden, von wo entscheidende Punkte immerhin an sie *weitergeleitet* werden.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

das bezweifle ich. bedenke, daß deutschland die zweitgrößte spieler-community hat... und wir uns hier in dem sicher größten inoffiziellen deutschen forum für HDRO befinden.
was hier geschrieben wird, wird von offiziellen mitarbeitern gelesen und mit interesse verfolgt. da bin ich mir sicher.

also nicht gleich die flinte ins korn werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (2. September 2009)

Wir befinden uns in nem Forum von einem Portal, das fast ausschließlich WoW bedient... ich bezweifel dass die Entwickler hier lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haben die sicher besseres zu tun.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

kann jeder drüber denken wie er will... aber ich finde, das ist ein ganz anderes thema, und hat nichts mit dem topic dieses threads zu tun.

ich bin noch immer der meinung: questgeber-vom-pferd-ansprechen-können FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (2. September 2009)

Nikolis schrieb:


> ich bin noch immer der meinung: questgeber-vom-pferd-ansprechen-können FTW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das für dich ein so wichtiges Kriterium ist, dass HdRO offensichtlich nicht erfüllen kann, musst du dir wohl leider ein Spiel suchen das dir genau dies auch bieten kann.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

oh mann.. ich geb´s auf. jetzt drehen wir uns anscheinend nurnoch im kreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (2. September 2009)

Ach ja, auf hdro.de trifft sich ist die größte inoffizielle deutsche HdRO Community, nicht buffed.de. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (2. September 2009)

Nikolis schrieb:


> was hier geschrieben wird, wird von offiziellen mitarbeitern gelesen und mit interesse verfolgt. da bin ich mir sicher.


Das kann ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit verneinen. Bei CM ist ein Mitarbeiter dafür da, das offizielle deutsche Forum zu betreuen (plus die anderen CM-MMOs), daneben gibt es zwei Spieler als Communitybeauftragte, von denen ich einen persönlich kenne. Die haben mit dem normalen Forum genug zu tun. Wenn du also eine Verbesserung möchtest, geh ins offizielle Forum und poste da.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ach ja, auf hdro.de trifft sich ist die größte inoffizielle deutsche HdRO Community, nicht buffed.de.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollt ich auch schreiben.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

na dann glückwunsch, wenn ihr recht haben solltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verbesserungswünsche und anregungen sind anscheinend nicht erwünscht (wenn ich norei´s post richtig interpretiere).
schade... ich war immer der meinung, daß meine HDRO community hier offener für ideen oder vorschläge ist. aber das hier geht mir leider in eine falsche richtung. 
immer nur diese "ja, dann spiel doch was anderes, wenn´s dir nicht gefällt"-antworten langweilen mich zu tode.
und darauf läuft es allem anschein nach immer wieder hinaus.

wie hat mein mathematik-lehrer früher immer gesagt?
"Das Wurstbrot schmeckt nach Marmelade... schade."


----------



## Gromthar (2. September 2009)

Nikolis schrieb:


> wie hat mein mathematik-lehrer früher immer gesagt?
> "Das Wurstbrot schmeckt nach Marmelade... schade."


Das Zitat passt an dieser Stelle allerdings überhaupt nicht, denn hier geht es um das Spiel selbst, nicht um die Community. Zudem schrieb Vetaro bereits das es evtl. erfolgriecher wäre im offiziellen Forum zwecks Verbesserungsvorschlägen zu HdRO niederzuschreiben, statt hier - und selbst dort schauen nur wenige Entwickler selbst hinein. Buffed.de ist dafür nunmal nicht die richtige Anlaufstelle.

Und nunja, ich finde es eigentlich iO vom Pferd abzusteigen um mit jemandem zu reden - ein solches Randthema ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mal eine Diskussion wert.


----------



## Nikolis (2. September 2009)

das zitat war auf´s topic bezogen, @ Gromthar


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (2. September 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich finde, dass diese Aussagen a lá "Man kann hier keine ordentliche Diskussion führen" usw. etwas unlogisch... Begründung: Wir können uns hier zu Tode streiten, diskutieren und so fort, aber so wirklich ändert das doch nichts. Mir sind nur wenige Beispiele bekannt, in denen die Entwickler WIRKLICH auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingehen. Ein MMO ist ein Produkt für die Masse, deswegen werden Wünsche des einzelnen kaum eine Rolle spielen.  Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht glaube, das ein CM/Turbine Entwickler hier jemals reinschaut. Der Thread, wie die anderen vor ihm, ist wieder mal zum "wenn dir HdRO nicht gefällt, dann spiel doch WoW und wenn dir WoW nicht gefällt, dann schmeiß den Rechner ausm Fenster"- Streit verkommen...

Naja, ich mag HdRO^^

Lg


----------



## Sleepy84 (2. September 2009)

topic... topic... hm, was war jetz eigentlich so genau das Topic? *klickt sich zurück auf die erste Seite* Ach jaaaa, die Kritik am Kampfsystem.

*alle in einen großen Kuschelkreis holt* Also wir kamen doch bereits zu dem Schluß, dass das Kampfsystem Geschmackssache ist.
Dem Großteil der Zielgruppe scheints zu gefallen, und das komplette Kampfsystem umzukrempeln wäre ja auch ein Heidenaufwand, für die paar Entwickler die Turbine da hat.



Nikolis schrieb:


> denn wir sind leider (mal wieder) an dem punkt angekommen, an dem es heißt:
> "bla bla... laßt doch jeden spielen, was ihm am meißten gefällt blabla... immer diese nörgler bla und blubb!
> 
> schade eigentlich, da ich diesen thread nicht als mecker & nörgel  thema ansehe, sondern als diskussion um konstruktive kritik zu üben.



Was soll man denn da noch groß diskutieren... tut mir leid. Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht. 
Und leider ist es ein Mecker- und Nörgelthema, das gab es schon gaaaaaaaaaaaanz zu Anfang von Lotro, und wurde auch im offiziellen Forum breit getreten. 

Wer die Entwickler erreichen will dem lege ich diesen Link ans Herz: Fragen an das Entwicklerteam

achja, das wollt ich schon immer mal schreiben

/vote for close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (4. September 2009)

achja, das wollt ich schon immer mal schreiben

/vote for close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


Heisst der nicht Klose? Und dein vote wird ihm bei Bayern auch nicht weiterhelfen. 

Ich fand den gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (4. September 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das Kampfsystem so "schlecht" ausgearbeitet ist.
> Warum reagiert mein Charakter erst mit 1-3 (!) Sekunden Verspätung? Das nimmt 1. das Gefühl, wirklich aktiv was zu machen können und 2. Spaß! Ich finde das müsste einfach nicht sein. Viele Spiele zeigen, wies besser gehen könnte. Man darf auch mal abgucken!


Turbine hat auf dich gehört:


			
				www.lotro.com/mirkwood schrieb:
			
		

> Experience action like never before with new Enhanced combat responsiveness!


Das Kampfsystem soll schneller werden. Nur die Taten werden weiter bestehen bleiben und das finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## kogrash (4. September 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Turbine hat auf dich gehört:
> 
> Das Kampfsystem soll schneller werden. Nur die Taten werden weiter bestehen bleiben und das finde ich auch gut so.



uih, mal sehen ob was dabei rauskommt. hätte nicht gedacht, das sie sich trauen am kampfsystem was zu entscheidendes zu verändern. aber erstmal abwarten, was da wirklich passiert...


ach, und wir sollten doch nur noch konstruktive Kritik äußern - mir ist endlich ein Beispiel für eine nette Tugend eingefallen: Bilbos Knöpfe im Bilwissdorf. Die war ok. Man mußte zwar auch Mobs verhauen (aber wenigstens nette, die zB auch Buchseiten droppen können). Und man mußte  ein wenig rumkommen im Dorf. Nur war sie damals kaum solo machbar - aber das sind die Trolle in Sarnur auf 50 ja auch nicht gewesen.


----------



## Squizzel (4. September 2009)

Ich mußte echt laut lachen als ich die News mit dem Kampfsystem gelesen habe. Dabei kam dieser Thread hier in meinen Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## OldboyX (4. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich mußte echt laut lachen als ich die News mit dem Kampfsystem gelesen habe. Dabei kam dieser Thread hier in meinen Erinnerungen hoch.



Jo, aber wirklich überraschend kommt es auch wieder nicht. Es wurde von vielen bemängelt  und es gibt genug Leute, für die das ein 'gamebreaker' ist oder zumindest ein Grund erstmal nicht weiterzuspielen (auch schon nach der Trial). Dieser Post hier ist nicht der erste in die Richtung. Sowohl hier als auch im offiziellen Forum wurde das "verzögerte Kampfsystem" immer wieder angesprochen.

Turbine wird sich wohl auch irgendwann denken, dass man auch diese Spieler gern mit dabei hätte, die das Kampfsystem etwas flotter mögen. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwer aufhören wird mit HDRO bloß weil die Steuerung etwas direkter wird. Insofern für Turbine wohl eine "win-win" Situation.

Und obwohl die Community Großteils nett geblieben ist kann man sowieso nicht länger die Augen davor verschließen, dass HDRO zwar seine tolle Storyline behält, aber ansonsten mehr und mehr Mainstream wird, bzw. wie WoW versucht für alle möglichen Spielertypen etwas zu bieten.

Dabei stellt sich gleich die Frage, was wohl diese neuen "Helden-Instanzen" genau sind. Auf den ersten Blick hat sich das stark nach "Battlegrounds" angehört.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2009)

Was für Helden-Instanzen? Meinst du Skirmishes? Die Dinger hier?


----------



## OldboyX (5. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was für Helden-Instanzen? Meinst du Skirmishes? Die Dinger hier?



Also dann sind die Soldaten angeheuerte NPCS? Mehr Solo-Play? So ganz erschließt sich mir das Konzept noch nicht. Klingt wie Dungeons Marke Diablo wo man mit einem Söldner (in diesem Fall X-Söldnern?) reinlatschen kann und die Map variiert jedesmal (aber wohl in einem begrenzten Maße).

Wenn es ganz normale PVE Inis sind die mit Unterschiedlicher Gruppengröße dann vielleicht unterschiedlich viele Gegner haben  (oder die Gegner haben etwas mehr hp) dann finde ich es nicht so berauschend ehrlich gesagt. HDRO hat super tolles PVE und wunderschöne Inis. Das ist es nicht, was HDRO braucht imho (und ganz besonders brauche ich kein Remake von den grottenschlechten Angmar "Verteidige diesen Platz hier" Instanzen (sorry, aber die haben mir wirklich überhaupt nicht gefallen und haben eigentlich nur ein schlechtes Licht auf das sonst so gute PVE in HDRO geworfen).


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Bitte nicht wieder dieses vorauseilende Meckern, das ist total ermüdend '_'

Es gibt zu Skrimishes ein paar neue Informationen. Ich zitiere hier mal die Übersetzung von Genesis im HdRO-Forum.



> Insgesamt wird es 12 verschiedene &#8222;Skirmish&#8220;-Instanzen geben, wobei es zusätzlich ein paar Tutorial-Instanzen gibt die dem Spieler das System näher bringen. Die Instanzen werden vom Level her unterschiedlich sein, so wird die Verteidigung der Wetterspitze für die Stufen 30 bis 65 sein, was auch die Frage klären sollte ob die Instanzen nur für 65er sind. Diese Instanzen passen sich der Stufe und der Gruppe an, wobei es von einer Person, über 3, 6 und 12 reicht. Vor allem die Gegner werden &#8222;Random&#8220;-mässig verteilt. Jeder Spieler kann einen (!) Soldaten an seiner Seite befehligen, es wurde klar gestellt das niemand ganze Gruppen führen wird. Für den Sieg wird es so genannte Skirmish-Punkte geben.
> 
> Diese Skirmish-Punkte können wiederum dazu genutzt werden um den eigenen Soldaten auszurüsten, was sich sowohl auf das Aussehen bezieht, als auch auf die Traits. Der Soldat kann somit ausgerüstet werden wie ein normaler Spieler.
> 
> ...




Kommentar: Erinnert ihr euch noch an "Booh, ich würd so gerne spielen, aber _weil man nicht vom reittier aus mit den NPCs reden kann macht das alles keinen Spaß!_"   Tja, da seht ihr mal, wie schnell die auf euch reagieren.


----------



## Telkir (5. September 2009)

Dann muss man hoffen, dass eine automatische Anpassung nicht mit einem reduzierten Design zwecks Skalierbarkeit einhergeht.


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (5. September 2009)

Ich bin überrascht... Viele Punkte, die in diesem Thread bemängelt wurden, werden mit dem Add-on geändert. Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Sleepy84 (5. September 2009)

*die Schwarze Farbe zum Malen rausholt* Oh wie toll, ich freu mich schon auf die RoxXxor-Waffi, Imba-Runi und PewPew-Jägerschwemme mit dem Addon. Dann spült es kurzfristig wieder die ganzen Kiddies die vom Pwnzrn bei WoW genug haben zu uns... und wo gehn die hin? na klar, auf Belegaer... is ja auch der vollste Server. 
"RP? keine Ahnung was das heißt... *R*oxXxor*P*wnage Server wahrscheinlich!"

*schwarze Farbe aus* Aber ich freu mich ja. Ein bisschen mehr "Enhanced combat responsiveness" kann Lotro ja durchaus vertragen. 
Ich bin da ja anpassungsfähig. Und mit den "Neuen" Spielern, die durch die Änderungen dazu kommen, werd ich mich wohl auch vertragen...    müssen.
Kann mir allerdings nach wie vor nicht vorstellen, dass sie das ganze Kampfsystem komplett umkrempeln werden.
Aber wie meine Oma zu sagen pflegte: "Nix gwis wois ma niat!" was übersetzt soviel heißt wie "Nichts genaues weiß man nicht!"


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Finde irgendwie den ganzen Beitrag #146 direkt hier drüber blöd.


----------



## Sleepy84 (5. September 2009)

ja ich bin immer offen für konstruktive Kritik. 
Du findest den Beitrag also "irgendwie blöd". Könntest du das etwas konkretisieren?

Ich meine, klar macht der Beitrag #146 wenig Sinn, liest sich verwirrend und trägt zur allgemeinen Diskussion mal so gar nix bei...
aber... "irgendwie blöd"... ist ja schon hart.

Aber irgendwie scheint dich mein Beitrag ja immerhin dazu bewegt zu haben, einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen, also so verkehrt kann er ja dann nicht gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Ich kann das nicht genauer Konkretisieren. Es ist nur so ein schwammiges Gefühl, und wenn ich das jetzt sage, kommt direkt ein Parat oder so und sagt mir, dass die von dir genannte Tendenz ja tatsächlich im Spiel so vorkommt.

 Ich finde irgendwie, dass Behauptungen (auch humorvolle) aus der Ecke "Oh nein, jetzt wird HdRO ein imba r0xx0r spiel und wie WoW" total nineties sind. Die stecken bei mir in einer Schublade mit "Es war ja nicht alles schlimm (Autobahnen)" und "They took our job!" ...


----------



## Sleepy84 (6. September 2009)

Puh, da hätten wirs doch bei dem "irgendwie blöd" belassen sollen. 
Jetzt mit den ewig Gestrigen und der weißen amerikanischen Unterschicht in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden... das verschlägt mir etwas die Sprache.

Lotro wird kein imba RoxXxor Spiel werden... niemals. Vorher entziehen ihnen eher die Saul Zentz Leute ihre schmucke Lizenz. 
Wenn du dir meinen Text nochmal durchliest, wirst du sehen, dass ich das auch mit keiner meiner Aussagen behauptet habe.
Was aber sicher kommen wird, sind die Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger aus... nennen wir sie mal pauschal "anderen OnlineRollenspielen", die sich bisher durch das gemächliche Kampfsystem vom Lotro-spielen abgehalten sahen.

Ich fände es toll wenn Lotro mit dem Addon neue Spieler hinzugewinnt und gleichzeitig die alteingesessenen treuen Fans nicht verprellt. Allerdings spiele ich nunmal auf einem RP-Server, auf dem gewisse Regeln gelten, an die ich mich halte. Wer sich nicht an diese Regeln hält, hat auf Belegaer nichts verloren. Und jetzt kommt mir bloß keiner mit irgendwelchen Nazivergleichen, denn die sind in Bezug auf ein Onlinerollenspiel einfach nur unangebracht.

Erinnert euch an mich wenn in ferner Zukunft im SNG kanal nur noch mit "LFM DG 9/12 w/me" gesucht, 
die leute sich nur noch hüpfend oder im Kreis laufend fortbewegen und ausschließlich mit Poweremotes und Akronymen miteinander kommunizieren...
Um mal extrem Schwarz zu malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (6. September 2009)

@ Vetaro danke für die Infos.

Super zu wissen wie das genau funktioniert, auch wenn das wohl nicht mein Ding sein wird.

Doch auf die "Spielcomfort-Änderungen" freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## Nikolis (6. September 2009)

Questgeber vom pferd ansprechen? in eine instanz hineinreiten können, ohne vorher umständlich absteigen zu müssen? schnelleres, direkteres kampfsystem?
na wer sagts denn... kleine, aber feine änderungen.
genau so etwas bringt ein mmo voran. in kleinen aber feinen schritten.

es wird immer solche "wir hassen jegliche veränderung"-konservativen wie z.b. sleepy84 und vetaro geben. ich zähle mich zumindest nicht dazu.


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2009)

Wie, was? Wo hab ich das mit dem Hass geschrieben? Hab ich mich irgendwo vertippt? Ich bin doch völlig der gegenteiligen Meinung o.ô


----------



## Sleepy84 (6. September 2009)

Nikolis schrieb:


> es wird immer solche "wir hassen jegliche veränderung"-konservativen wie z.b. sleepy84 und vetaro geben. ich zähle mich zumindest nicht dazu.



Da hätts mich doch vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl runtergepfeffert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Aussagen von mir wie 



Sleepy84 schrieb:


> Aber ich freu mich ja. Ein bisschen mehr "Enhanced combat responsiveness" kann Lotro ja durchaus vertragen.
> Ich bin da ja anpassungsfähig.



interpretierst du so als würde ich "*JEGLICHE VERÄNDERUNG HASSEN*"... also entweder du liest dir von jedem Text nur die ersten zwei Wörter durch, dir mangelts am Verständnis für die deutsche Sprache, oder du bist einfach nur dumm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um es mal klarzustellen, ich finde Lotro hat sich in den zwei Jahren seit dem Start, stark verbessert. 
Viele der Neuerungen finde ich klasse, genauso auch das etwas beschleunigtere Kampfsystem das mit dem Addon eingeführt wird.
Nur manche Begleiterscheinung die damit einhergehen wird kann ich nicht gut heissen, aber das habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht... Viele Punkte, die in diesem Thread bemängelt wurden, werden mit dem Add-on geändert. Wer hätte das gedacht?



Ja stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie seltsam oder.... *BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU!*


----------



## Norei (7. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ja stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder Turbine kümmert sich wirklich darum, dass das Spiel den Spielern gefällt. Wenn das so klappt, wie sie sich es vorstellen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass HdRO weiter wächst. Trotz Aion und Konsorten.


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Oder Turbine kümmert sich wirklich darum, dass das Spiel den Spielern gefällt. Wenn das so klappt, wie sie sich es vorstellen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass HdRO weiter wächst. Trotz Aion und Konsorten.



Das sehe ich definitiv auch so. HDRO hatte wirklich etwas Bedienkomfort dringend nötig und den bekommt es nun endlich. Und es ist ja wohl nun wirklich nicht 'unrealistisch' (im Sinne von gegen das Tolkien Universum) oder störend für die Atmosphäre, wenn man vom Pferd aus mit NPCs reden kann oder eben mit dem Pferd in eine Housing-Siedlung reiten kann ohne abzusteigen.

Im Gegenteil fand ich es immer äußerst störend und 'unrealistisch', dass ich absteigen muss um von den Ered Luin ins Auenland zu reiten. Und jedesmal wenn ich fälschlicherweise versucht habe vom Pferd aus mit einem NPC zu kommunizieren (was vor allem den Spielern, die auch noch andere MMOs spielen sicher das ein oder andere Mal passiert) wurde mein Spielfluss und mein 'amosphärisches Gefühl' unterbrochen weil ich unsanft erinnert wurde, dass die Entwickler mir hier einen lästigen kleinen Stolperstein in den Weg gelegt haben, für den es keinen für mich ersichtlichen Grund gibt.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (7. September 2009)

...


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Soll keine Kritik sein, nur meine Meinung. Für mich hast du ein seriöses Problem. Da du ja gerne mit Anglizismen um dich wirfst, wahrscheinlich, um "sophisticated" zu wirken, sag ich dir im Gegensatz dazu mal in unserer eigenen, plumpen, zum sich gepflegt auszudrücken völlig ungeeigneten Sprache, dass du einen an der Waffel hast. Was ist denn bitte "total nineties" und was hat das dritte Reich damit zu tun? Jetzt kannst du mich wieder darauf hinweisen, dass ich ja nur 7 posts hab und du trotzdem so straight bist, mir mal ganz tough von man zu man zu showen, wo the hammer hängt. yo.gif



Also. (Um erneuter Beschwerde vorzubeugen, im folgenden Beitrag rede ich übertrieben gestelzt.)
Es gibt einen _Comic_ von Katz & Goldt. Der Endet mit einem letzten _Panel_, in dem ein Häschen auf dem Boden sitzt. Es hat eine Denkblase: .oO( Ich würde die vorangegangenen Ereignisse ja kommentieren, aber denkende Tiere in Comics sind total Nineties.)

 Es handelte sich bei meiner Erwähnung der Neunziger Jahre also um einen humorvollen Kommentar. Da "Nineties" im Gegensatz zu "Neunziger" auf gewisse Stilarten und Verhaltensweisen zur besagten Zeit ansprechen, bevorzugte ich dieses Wort. Desweiteren sollte der humoristische Kontext daran ersichtlich gewesen sein, dass HdRO erst weit in die 2000er hinein erschienen ist, ebenso wie WoW. Der Umstand, dass Computerspiele mit _Rednecks_ und Autobahnen natürlich überhaupt nichts zu tun haben, unterstrich dies noch weiter.

Um die Rechtfertigung zu einem Abschluss zu bringen: Manchmal entfliehen mir ungewollt englische Worte. Manchmal denke ich, tatsächlich, dass es dem _Flow_ eines Satzes zuträglich ist, wenn man sie benutzt, aber die für dich auffälligen englischen Worte die ich benutze sind wahrscheinlich ausrutscher. Etwa 50% meines Tages, zu Ferienzeiten mehr, verbringe ich nämlich mit dieser anderen Sprache, und meistens könnte ich 5 Minuten später nicht mal mehr sagen, auf welcher Sprache ich einen bestimmten Text gelesen habe, weil es für mich so normal ist.
 Ausserdem handelt es sich dabei aber auch um eine leicht rebellierende Aussage: Ich finde nämlich Sprachpurismus blöd. Und Leute, die sich beschweren, wenn ein Satz aus nicht nur einer Sprache besteht (auch, wenn er deshalb trotzdem lesbar ist).

Ein letztes: Das von dir genannte "seriöse Problem" gefällt mir ganz gut. Schön, dass du auch humor hast.


----------



## Archonlord (8. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also. (Um erneuter Beschwerde vorzubeugen, im folgenden Beitrag rede ich übertrieben gestelzt.)
> Es gibt einen _Comic_ von Katz & Goldt. Der Endet mit einem letzten _Panel_, in dem ein Häschen auf dem Boden sitzt. Es hat eine Denkblase: .oO( Ich würde die vorangegangenen Ereignisse ja kommentieren, aber denkende Tiere in Comics sind total Nineties.)
> 
> Es handelte sich bei meiner Erwähnung der Neunziger Jahre also um einen humorvollen Kommentar. Da "Nineties" im Gegensatz zu "Neunziger" auf gewisse Stilarten und Verhaltensweisen zur besagten Zeit ansprechen, bevorzugte ich dieses Wort. Desweiteren sollte der humoristische Kontext daran ersichtlich gewesen sein, dass HdRO erst weit in die 2000er hinein erschienen ist, ebenso wie WoW. Der Umstand, dass Computerspiele mit _Rednecks_ und Autobahnen natürlich überhaupt nichts zu tun haben, unterstrich dies noch weiter.
> ...



Gott, redest du einen Müll... gibt es von dir auch nur einen normalen post, indem du nicht deine grenzenlose Arroganz raushängen lässt?
In jedem Thread von Hdro dass selbe Armutszeugniss... ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele potenzielle Hdro-Spieler du schon vertrieben hast (den satz "kennst du die sufu nicht" musst du ja schon träumen)
Aber es soll ja so menschen geben die ihr ego auf verzweifelte,dauerhafte Internet-(insbesondere Foren-)präsenz aufbauen.
Deine Art dich mitzuteilen ist dermaßen unsymphatisch wie uninformativ dass es mir sogar diesen ebenso uninformativen Kommentar wert ist.
Den Seitenlangen Konter-Wort-Schwall der dir nach diesen meinen Aussagen bestimmt in den Fingern juckt kannst du dir übrigens sparen... ich werde mich nicht weiter dazu äußern ,nur nachdem gerade meine   Blasiert-Geschwollenes-Schaut-Wie-Geil-Ich-Bin-Geseier-Grenze  erreicht ist musste dass mal sein.Viel erfolg noch beim Mmo-Neulinge-unterbuttern und dem geschwollenem YUPPIE-Gehabe


----------



## Flixl (8. September 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2009)

Beschwerden über mich bitte in PM-Form, in normalem Tonfall und ohne Beleidigungen, mit der genauen Stelle, an der ich mich anscheinend falsch Verhalten habe, und einer Erklärung, wie ich mich bessern kann. Um zu zeigen, dass man darüber steht, du weißt schon.

Suche: Wort: "Sufu"  Benutzer: Vetaro,     "Suchfunktion" , "Vetaro"


----------



## Sylvvia (8. September 2009)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche meinen account mal reaktiviert hatte, um mal zu schauen, wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt hat:

1. Die Grafik ist trotz DX10 immer noch so ärmlich. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, das mit dem Addon (Minen von Moria) in diesem Bereich mal etwas passiert.

2. Nach wie vor gibt es keinerlei Kollisionsabfrage im Spiel - man kann durch Freund und Feind einfach durchlaufen. Tut mir Leid, aber ich weiß nicht wie da sowas wie "feeling" aufkommen soll.

3. Die Laufanimationen sind so furchtbar, das sie kaum zum anschauen sind.

Rollenspielfeeling kommt bei mir so nicht auf. Ich glaub, das wars schon wieder mit meiner Reaktivierung.


----------



## Elrigh (8. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letzte Woche meinen account mal reaktiviert hatte, um mal zu schauen, wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt hat:
> 
> 1. Die Grafik ist trotz DX10 immer noch so ärmlich. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, das mit dem Addon (Minen von Moria) in diesem Bereich mal etwas passiert.
> 
> ...



1. Geh Real Life spielen. Geile Grafik, scheiß Inhalt

2. Geh AOC Spielen, aber wunder dich nicht, wenn Du im Gefecht Deine Freunde erschießt.

3. Man bewegt den Charakter mit der "w" oder der Pfeiltaste, nicht mit der Leertaste...

/Ironie off...

Und an dieser Stelle zitiere ich mich mal wieder selbst: 

Wem das Spiel nicht gefällt, der braucht es nicht spielen - es zwingt Euch keiner dazu.


Und an alle Heulsusen: Was habt Ihr hier gemeckert, wie langsam das Kampfsystem ist und mit Düsterwald wirds schneller gemacht...

Umsonst geheult... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (8. September 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> 1. Geh Real Life spielen. Geile Grafik, scheiß Inhalt
> 
> 2. Geh AOC Spielen, aber wunder dich nicht, wenn Du im Gefecht Deine Freunde erschießt.
> 
> ...


Der thread hieß ... es könnte so schön sein - ich pfeife auf deinen Schwachsinn. Wenn du keine Kritik hören willst, dann lies doch gar nicht erst in einem solchen thread.


----------



## Goylarna (8. September 2009)

Also ich finde die Grafik mit DX10 und allen Details an recht gelungen.

Man muss bedenken, dass das Spiel doch schon ein "paar" Wochen auf dem Buckel hat und es sich nicht um nen 3D Shooter handelt.

Ein MMORPG mit Crysis Grafik wäre sicherlich ein Traum, nur wenn dann 70% der Commubnity wegen zu schlechten Rechner in die Röhre schaut, da hat dann auch der Entwickler nichts davon

Was die Kollisionsabfrage angeht, so finde ich dies auch nur halb so wild. Es liegt kein Fokus auf PVP und von daher ist es Uninteressant ob man durchrennen kann oder nicht. Im Gegenteil mit Kollisionsabfrage könnte man es sich ja als Tank in den Instanzen sehr einfach machen... einfach im Türrahmen tanken und degal wer Aggro zieht, die kommen schon nicht vorbei.

Bei den Animationen gebe ich dir halb recht. Zwerge und hobbits haben nen Stock im A..., Menschen und Elfen finde ich hingegen wieder gut gelungen.

Alles in allem sind dies aber m.E. eher kleine Probleme und ich kenne kaum MMORPG´s die nicht ähliche Probleme haben.
bsp WOW: trotz E-Sport und Arenaorientierung keine Kollisionsabfrage und Grafik? Fehlanzeige.
bsp WAR: hier sieht man, was wirklich schlechte Charakteranimationen sind und die Grafikm ist ähnliuch
etc. etc.

Ich finde das sind zwar kleine Störgrößen, aber wahre Probleme liegen an anderer Stelle. (z.B. das Design des BDT m.E)


----------



## Elrigh (8. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Der thread hieß ... es könnte so schön sein - ich pfeife auf deinen Schwachsinn. Wenn du keine Kritik hören willst, dann lies doch gar nicht erst in einem solchen thread.



Es gibt genau zwei Sorten von Kritik: Konstruktive und Destruktive.

Konstruktive Kritik geht immer einher mit dem Willen und der Absicht etwas zur Verbesserung beizutragen.

Destruktive Kritik ist zu bemängeln was man für Scheiße hält oder was man gerne hätte und nicht drin ist.


----------



## Sleepy84 (8. September 2009)

*zieht sein T-Shirt aus und wirbelt es über dem Kopf herum*

Wohooooooo! FLAMEWAR! FLAMEWAR! FLAMEWAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das statistische Bundesamt gibt bekannt, das 99,5 % Prozent aller Threads in jedem Forum auf der ganzen Welt, immer in einem Flamewar enden... 
beängstigend... aber irgendwie auch unheimlich unterhaltsam! 
UND in den Lotroforen sogar auf einem sprachlich relativ hohen Niveau *sich eine große handvoll von Flixls Popkorn klaut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2009)

Nur weil du ihn ansagst, findet er nicht automatisch statt. Wir sind sogar ziemlich weit entfernt davon.

Wenn du gerne flamewars magst, musst du auf Youtube Videos zu historischen ereignissen oder Rappern ansehen (wobei eigentlich jedes video es tut, die youtube-kommentatoren sind *überall* so drauf)


----------



## Montoliou (9. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letzte Woche meinen account mal reaktiviert hatte, um mal zu schauen, wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt hat:
> 
> 1. Die Grafik ist trotz DX10 immer noch so ärmlich. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, das mit dem Addon (Minen von Moria) in diesem Bereich mal etwas passiert.
> 
> ...



Und das von jemandem der in den AOC Foren, die AOC-DX10 Grafik verteidigt. Oh mann... Sylvvia. Kannst Du Deine Unruhe nicht wieder in AOC verbreiten gehen? Da haste wenigstens Grund dafür. /wink

Monti


----------



## Calathiel (10. September 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Und das von jemandem der in den AOC Foren, die AOC-DX10 Grafik verteidigt. Oh mann... Sylvvia. Kannst Du Deine Unruhe nicht wieder in AOC verbreiten gehen? Da haste wenigstens Grund dafür. /wink
> 
> Monti



/sign

1.Die Grafik unter DX10 ist absolut ned ärmlich o_0 Ich weiss ja ned was du für Vorstellungen hast, aber es sieht sehr schick aus...
2. Kollisionsabfrage... Jeppa, wir stehen alle in der 21. Halle und alles wird blockiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja für RP wär es natürlich schön, aber rein spieltechnisch mit vielen Leuten auf nem Haufen gibbet da n Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Muss ich dir sogar bisserl zustimmen. Sie sind ned wirklich schön, trotz alledem.. Wer RP Stimmung an der Grafik/Engine aufhängt, der/die/das hatn Knall.. RP kann man genauso gut auf ner grauen Spielfläche mit 1 Pixelfiguren machen..


----------



## Squizzel (10. September 2009)

Es gibt doch mit AoC und Aion gerade mal 2 Spiele, die es mit der Grafik von Lotro aufnehmen können. Wenn Lotro ärmlich ist, was sind dann die ganzen anderen MMOs? ^^


----------



## elisia (10. September 2009)

Sorry aber Aion kommt um meilen nicht an Herr der ringe grafik ran, ok es is bunter und vielleicht hier und da etwas verspielter.
Aber das is doch kein vergleich , hat einen grafik  still wie das eine spiel da, dessen namen man nicht nennt. *g*


----------



## Squizzel (10. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Sorry aber Aion kommt um meilen nicht an Herr der ringe grafik ran, ok es is bunter und vielleicht hier und da etwas verspielter.
> Aber das is doch kein vergleich , hat einen grafik  still wie das eine spiel da, dessen namen man nicht nennt. *g*



Lotro hat eine wesentlich bessere Landschaftsgrafik. Aber vergleich mal die Charaktere, NPCs und Mobs, da hat Aion deutlich die Nase vorn. Hinzu kommen die flüssigeren Bewegungsanimationen, die ich jedoch nur indirekt zu Grafik hinzuzählen würde.


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2009)

Wenn ein MMORPG eine Kollisionsabfrage einführt, sollte es dringend auch eine "drängel"-funktion einbauen. So wie bei Assassin's Creed. (Hier bei 0:54 z.B.)


----------



## Montoliou (10. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wenn ein MMORPG eine Kollisionsabfrage einführt, sollte es dringend auch eine "drängel"-funktion einbauen. So wie bei Assassin's Creed. (Hier bei 0:54 z.B.)



Einmal das und 2. gibt es noch kein MMoRPG welches dieses Feature grundsätzlich sinnvoll einsetzt. In WAR kann man auch wenn eine Reihe Sonnenritter ein Keeptor blockiert trotzdem durchlaufen. Man muss nur ein wenig hin und her ruckeln. In AOC hat das außer Nerverei mal gar keinen Sinn. Wenn ich in Tortage alle 2m stehen bleiben muss weil ein Idiot (NPC oder PC) sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt dann ist das einfach nur frustrierend und spricht meinen RP-Sinn gegen Null gehend an. Das PvP in AOC besteht aus Geplänkel-Situationen in denen das Sperren des Gegners wenn überhaupt eine nur sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt.

Wenn das Bodyblocking "vernünftig" umgesetzt würde, wäre es für taktische Schlachten im PvP eine Gnade. Da HDRO aber das Hauptaugenmerk auf PVE liegt wäre es hier einfach Fehl am Platze.

just my 2 Cents

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Flixl (10. September 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2009)

Naja, das ist die einfache Methode, die wohl auch am wenigsten Mühe macht. Aber der Immersion hilft's auch nicht besonders, fürchte ich. Ich denke auch, dass das Assassin's Creed-System (mit "um die Leute rum schlängeln" nicht gut funktioniert, wenn es *jeder* gleichzeitig macht.

 Aber wenn man das einbauen würde, und zwar so dass es funktionierte, würde das wieder unheimlich viele Mögilchkeiten eröffnen. (Immerhin können einen bei AC Leute auch festhalten, sich einem in den Weg stellen (arme ausbreiten) und zur Seite springen

. D.H. das Problem mit den bei WAR nicht sinnvoll blockierenden Sonnenrittern könnte man lösen, indem sie praktisch "ihre base verbreitern" und durch das zusammenstehen einen wirklich geschützten Bereich herstellen, durch den nur verbündete schlüpfen können.

Das ist natürlich noch zukunftsmusik. Wir können schon froh sein, wenn das singleplayer-(Rollen?)spiele in naher Zukunft bieten.


----------



## :oD (10. September 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Es gibt genau zwei Sorten von Kritik: Konstruktive und Destruktive.
> 
> Konstruktive Kritik geht immer einher mit dem Willen und der Absicht etwas zur Verbesserung beizutragen.
> 
> Destruktive Kritik ist zu bemängeln was man für Scheiße hält oder was man gerne hätte und nicht drin ist.



Schau dir halt nur mal die anderen 200 Beiträge von dem Typen an. Ausnahmslos nur am rummeckern und schlechte Laune verbreiten.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage dazu:

Nen Zweihänder hat man ausser Kampf auf dem Rücken so wie ich das meist sehe.

Also wenn nen Feind von hinten komme wielange würde ich im RL brauchen um den zu ziehen? Und um Ihn zu schwingen? und darüber nachzudenken was ich als nächstes tue?

ALso ich finde das Kampfsystem mehr als gelungen da ich es für mich auch nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage dazu:
> 
> Nen Zweihänder hat man ausser Kampf auf dem Rücken so wie ich das meist sehe.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht dieses "aber so ist es realistischer" Argument. Damit schießt man sich immer selbst ins Knie. Weil realistisch gesehen könntest du eine so große Zweihandwaffe keine 10 Minuten lang "schwingen" und damit pausenlos hacken, stechen usw. Dein Charakter müsste essen und schlafen und könnte nicht ständig rumlaufen und springen und im Übrigen könnte er kein Elb, Zwerg oder Hobbit sein.......

In einem Spiel geht es primär um das Gameplay und genauso wie es "langweilig wäre" wenn ich nach 10 Minuten Kampf erstmal 30 Minuten warten müsste, bis meine Muskelkrämpfe aufhören, oder wenn die Reise von Hobbingen nach Bree wirklich "realistisch lange dauern würde" ist es einfach für manche nervig, wenn das Kampfsystem gerade mit einer 2h Waffe so "fad ist" weil man vielleicht alle 5-6 Sekunden auch etwas drücken muss. 

Wenn ich eine Simulation des RL haben möchte, dann würde ich das RL nehmen...


----------



## socra05 (14. September 2009)

meiner meinung nacht gehört ein server geschlossen und auf die anderen aufgeteilt damit mal mehr los ist


----------



## konsolen (14. September 2009)

Das Kampfsystem soll ja mit dem nächsten addon verbessert werden.
In dem Beitrag steth das dann durch klicken einer Fähigkeit wie zb. Doppelschlag sofort der autoattack unterbrochen wird.

Genau auf das hab ich gewartet. Enlich wie man es gewohnt ist.


----------



## Odilion (14. September 2009)

socra05 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nacht gehört ein server geschlossen und auf die anderen aufgeteilt damit mal mehr los ist



nein, sollte es nicht.
aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass du andauernd nur dumme scheiße von dir gibst und egal von welchem spiel einfach keinen plan hast.
deswegen nehme ich dich jetzt mal nicht ernst, sondern nur als idioten am rande wahr.

schön, dass wir darüber geredet haben.


----------



## Vetaro (14. September 2009)

Hallo Odilion! Wie gehts?


----------



## Montoliou (15. September 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> nein, sollte es nicht.
> aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass du andauernd nur dumme scheiße von dir gibst und egal von welchem spiel einfach keinen plan hast.
> deswegen nehme ich dich jetzt mal nicht ernst, sondern nur als idioten am rande wahr.
> 
> schön, dass wir darüber geredet haben.



/sign


----------



## Calathiel (15. September 2009)

Ich mag keine Themenbrecher vetaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber odi hat scho recht, auch wenn er es ein wenig unglücklich formuliert :>


----------



## Odilion (15. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hallo Odilion! Wie gehts?



Ach, ganz gut! Und dir?



Calathiel schrieb:


> aber odi hat scho recht, auch wenn er es ein wenig unglücklich formuliert :>



genetische veranlagung schätze ich


----------



## socra05 (15. September 2009)

> nein, sollte es nicht.
> aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass du andauernd nur dumme scheiße von dir gibst und egal von welchem spiel einfach keinen plan hast.
> deswegen nehme ich dich jetzt mal nicht ernst, sondern nur als idioten am rande wahr.
> 
> schön, dass wir darüber geredet haben.



dir is aufgefallen dass ich andauernd dumme scheiße von mir gebe ?

die wären ?

außerdem is es einfach meine meinung wenns dich net interessiert dann ignorier sie

glaub von deinen eltern hast du nie gute manieren bekommen

oder unterhalte ich mich hier mitn 12 jährigen ?


----------



## Odilion (15. September 2009)

go n ithe an cat thu is go n ithe an diabhal an cat. 
alles klar?


----------



## Vetaro (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cbuffed76 (16. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so geht der Tag im Büro gleich richtig gut los!

Prost, zusammen!


@ Vetaro: heb das gut auf, vielleicht is das mal richtig viel Wert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepy84 (16. September 2009)

Wie will er denn mit dem Arm jemanden "wegbäzzen"? der hat ja weder Knöchel, noch Gelenke oder gar Muskeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kann er ihm gleich so ne Schaumstoffnudel aufn kopf haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (16. September 2009)

socra05 schrieb:


> dir is aufgefallen dass ich andauernd dumme scheiße von mir gebe ?
> 
> die wären ?


Dass ein Server geschlossen werden soll. Alle Server sind gut gefüllt. Klar ist es morgens um 6 im Hinterland der Trollhöhen leer, aber Serverzusammenlegung sollte kein Thema sein. Daher kam dein Kommentar so unverständlich daher. Wirklich spielen und ernst meinen kannst du das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Thoraros (16. September 2009)

Alle Server sind mehr als voll ... einen zu schließen wäre Madness ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (17. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Alle Server sind mehr als voll ... einen zu schließen wäre Madness ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, ich hab nen flotten PC und habe zu den Abendstunden (gerade am WE aber auch diesen Mo oder Di) diese Meldung, dass die Darstellung etwas runter gefahren wird, wegen zuvielen Leuten.

Wenn Du in Moria angekommen bist wünscht Du Dir eh, dass weniger Leute on wären und nicht mehr.

Greetz


----------



## Lossehelin (17. September 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab nen flotten PC und habe zu den Abendstunden (gerade am WE aber auch diesen Mo oder Di) diese Meldung, dass die Darstellung etwas runter gefahren wird, wegen zuvielen Leuten.
> 
> Wenn Du in Moria angekommen bist wünscht Du Dir eh, dass weniger Leute on wären und nicht mehr.
> 
> Greetz


Kann man sich drüber streiten ^^
Aber viele Leute sind einfach "afk"
Ich fänd es besser bzw. laggfreier, wenn die Spieler, welche eh afk sind, nach ca. 10min ausgeloggt werden.
Verlieren tun sie dadurch nichts, da Münze Kamp- und Schutzkunden dann weiter laufen, nur gewinnt der Server und die restlichen Spieler was davon.


----------



## grunzhart (18. September 2009)

socra05 schrieb:


> dir is aufgefallen dass ich andauernd dumme scheiße von mir gebe ?
> 
> die wären ?
> 
> ...



Jedem seine Meinung. Aber wer Meinungen a la "die Welt ist ein flaches Dreieck!" vertritt, der braucht sich über harsche Reaktionen auch nicht zu wundern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Server sind eher zu voll als zu leer, was man an gelegentlichen Wartezeiten beim login und nicht ganz so gelegentlichen lags hier und da merken kann.
Aber das nur nebenbei.


----------

